# One joins the Service Driveler #224



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

bog is a proud Father


<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

New ones up, thanks gobblein. 

Jakob, a soldier in the making!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks Gobble, very appropriate! I'm sure Bloodbro is bustin at the seams! And rightly so!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Had to bug off my trip to Indy Monday. Lower back progressively worsened after that fall in the garage. I knew I tweaked it, but just got worse and worse. No way I was riding in a car for 8 hours come Monday, work a 17-18 hour day on Tues, and then another 8 hour ride home on Wed.

I've got 2 days in ATL on Fri-Sat at twice the rate anyway.

Could've used the $$, but just not worth potentially making it worse.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Got lucky again.*

We caught 7 this afternoon. My son caught the 2 big ones. Told him he'd be getting my guide fee in the mail!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sounds like a good descision Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Didn't do a daggum thing today, except just a little while ago helped Jag finish vacuuming out my truck because it was about to get dark.

He got a wild hair and vacuumed out daughters car and wanted to vacuum my truck out, so I pulled it up for him. Think hasn't been vacuumed out in years. Still had sand from the last 3-4 times at 2 or 3 different beaches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We caught 7 this afternoon. My son caught the 2 big ones. Told him he'd be getting my guide fee in the mail!!



I'm gettin the fever Moon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to bug off my trip to Indy Monday. Lower back progressively worsened after that fall in the garage. I knew I tweaked it, but just got worse and worse. No way I was riding in a car for 8 hours come Monday, work a 17-18 hour day on Tues, and then another 8 hour ride home on Wed.
> 
> I've got 2 days in ATL on Fri-Sat at twice the rate anyway.
> 
> Could've used the $$, but just not worth potentially making it worse.


Bout time you slowed down. 


Moonpie1 said:


> We caught 7 this afternoon. My son caught the 2 big ones. Told him he'd be getting my guide fee in the mail!!


 NICE! 

H22 FINALLY went to see the boys house today. Cody was at work(he sold another car today). H22 was VERY impressed.  We are going back tomorrow while Cody is off. It's gonna be awesome to see it while he is there.   He is so proud. 
I knew the ceiling was 13'+. H22 said it's 18' Can you say echo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time you slowed down.
> 
> NICE!
> 
> ...



Has he got much furniture and stuff in there? Even pictures hanging, area rugs, etc.,?

Mine is 16' and hardwood and tile throughout. It echoed bad until we filled it up. Like I said, even wall hangings absorb the echo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Has he got much furniture and stuff in there? Even pictures hanging, area rugs, etc.,?
> 
> Mine is 16' and hardwood and tile throughout. It echoed bad until we filled it up. Like I said, even wall hangings absorb the echo.



Theirs is tile and hardwood too. We set up the guest bed while we were there and the dinning table. Most everything is still in boxes. The sofa/chase lounge and their bed will be delivered Friday. I'm thinking they are gonna have to get some area rugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Theirs is tile and hardwood too. We set up the guest bed while we were there and the dinning table. Most everything is still in boxes. The sofa/chase lounge and their bed will be delivered Friday. I'm thinking they are gonna have to get some area rugs.



Eventually the echo will subside as they fill it up. It's hard to believe that a picture frame or some other wall hanging would even absorb sound/echo, but it does. House plants help also, anything and everything.

Just like I was saying about hearing the cars at the racetrack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Eventually the echo will subside as they fill it up. It's hard to believe that a picture frame or some other wall hanging would even absorb sound/echo, but it does. House plants help also, anything and everything.
> 
> Just like I was saying about hearing the cars at the racetrack.



Gotcha!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Forget ball park franks. Boars Head hot dogs are the Bomb diggydee. Best hot dog I've had sense a New York dog.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice catch moon !


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffeebro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffeebro?



Yes cHIEF-o

Did you want so coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

Picture frames and hard irregularly shaped objects scatter the sound and rugs and soft objects absorb the waves both reducing the echo.   Science speak!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

30 in 30055 sure is a lot colder than they thought it was going to get.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Picture frames and hard irregularly shaped objects scatter the sound and rugs and soft objects absorb the waves both reducing the echo.   Science speak!



That sounds more like it, knew they played a role anyway.

Appreciate the science.

Morning, all I heard in response to my 1st post was an echo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

We need more pitchers and throw rugs round here lately.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

pitchers and catchers reported last week


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Jeff. 34 degrees at 31220. Supposed to be overcast today. Thinking my son and I are gonna try the fish again today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

I reckon my most interesting experience with sound was witnessing the 1st Columbia Shuttle launch from Cape Canaveral in 1981.

Not exactly sure on the distance we were, but could see the launch pad and shuttle, probably 4-5 miles. When it lifted off there was silence, except for the crowd. It seemed to be at least 20-25 seconds and the shuttle was already at about 25,000' and traveling at about Mach 5-7, I believe.....

That's when the sound became audible and you could actually hear and feel it approaching from the direction of the launch pad like a wave right above the ground at almost 800 mph. It was an amazing experience, as much as the launch itself, in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Jeff. 34 degrees at 31220. Supposed to be overcast today. Thinking my son and I are gonna try the fish again today.



Mornin Moon, thinkin my butt!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon my most interesting experience with sound was witnessing the 1st Columbia Shuttle launch from Cape Canaveral in 1981.
> 
> Not exactly sure on the distance we were, but could see the launch pad and shuttle, probably 4-5 miles. When it lifted off there was silence, except for the crowd. It seemed to be at least 20-25 seconds and the shuttle was already at about 25,000' and traveling at about Mach 5-7, I believe.....
> 
> That's when the sound became audible and you could actually hear and feel it approaching from the direction of the launch pad like a wave right above the ground at almost 800 mph. It was an amazing experience, as much as the launch itself, in my opinion.



sound travels at about 340 m/s so it is about a 4.5 second lag between seeing lightening or shuttle launch for every mile it is away from you.  Yes a one second delay from lightening to thunder is about a quarter mile not the one mile the old wife's tale we were taught.

Sound also travels as a wave of compressed air not the shape of a water wave.   Imagine stretching a slinky and pushing it instead of shaking from side to side.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

moon,  wear them fish out.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Mornin drivelers


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning friends!  Getting ready to put some praise and worship on at church...then might have hubby wheel me out to the river and drown some worms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Mornin MG


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Morning friends!  Getting ready to put some praise and worship on at church...then might have hubby wheel me out to the river and drown some worms.



Mornin glue bunny, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

morning Guth and gluebunny


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

cramer

there is coffee left


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope so Gobble thanks. Morning Guth, Glue Bunny and Cramer. They are biting Glue Bunny, good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!  Smooth night/movie night at the chalk mine !!!

I had sumpin to say, but forgot..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sound travels at about 340 m/s so it is about a 4.5 second lag between seeing lightening or shuttle launch for every mile it is away from you.  Yes a one second delay from lightening to thunder is about a quarter mile not the one mile the old wife's tale we were taught.
> 
> Sound also travels as a wave of compressed air not the shape of a water wave.   Imagine stretching a slinky and pushing it instead of shaking from side to side.



Yep, almost 5 seconds to travel a mile. We were approximately 4-5 miles away from pad. You could sense and feel that it was traveling as a sound wave.


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning Gobblin, Chief, Guth, Moonbro, Qruack, EE, Glue  Bunny & the second shift drivelers ( Ms22/BoG )
Thanks for the coffee G
This dog of Chief's seems to know when it's a weekend and wants action write off the bat


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Smooth night/movie night at the chalk mine !!!
> 
> I had sumpin to say, but forgot..



Mornin Quackbro, just get used to it.


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin to say, but forgot..


Was it something about needing new tires?
Had a blast at the track last nite with your truck


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2017)

Moon is probably reeling one in right about now.
Double E is looking in the mirror admiring what his xtra beauty sleep allowed for


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning Gobblin, Chief, Guth, Moonbro, Qruack, EE, Glue  Bunny & the second shift drivelers ( Ms22/BoG )
> Thanks for the coffee G
> This dog of Chief's seems to know when it's a weekend and wants action write off the bat





Mornin Cramer. Gotta burn that pent up energy after a long night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Quack is trying to remember what he was going to say.


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2017)

I gotta wake up enough to take him for a long walk and wear his tail out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mornin! 

I will not be fishing today.  All this talk bout fishin done flung a cravin on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> Moon is probably reeling one in right about now.
> Double E is looking in the mirror admiring what his xtra beauty sleep allowed for



Either that, or changing his bandages after attacking that tree again yesterday.


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2017)

Once I teach him to chew in a 45 degree angle  he's yours Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thinking I'm gonna go buy some picture frames and hard irregularly shaped objects, rugs and soft objects today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Smooth night/movie night at the chalk mine !!!
> 
> I had sumpin to say, but forgot..



why would a Tech fan want to kill bees?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I will not be fishing today.  All this talk bout fishin done flung a cravin on me.



Mornin, I probably would have gon to my local county reservoir this morning had I remembered to charge trolling motor batteries last night. 

Yep, Moon done flung a cravin on me too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> Once I teach him to chew in a 45 degree angle  he's yours Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thinking I'm gonna go buy some picture frames and hard irregularly shaped objects, rugs and soft objects today.



You better buy a LOT of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Might go ahead and charge the batteries and just go late. Knock the cobwebs off the boat at least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

Ha !!!  I remembered !!!!  Only 10 hrs tonight, co-worker owes me 2 !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow... Thanks for all the kind words guys! 
Morning everyone! Spent the day at my wifes dads house yesterday... Very sad situation! As many have said before ..I hate cancer..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

I can't see/hear Coffeebro's music at the beginning of the thread ??


Or did the idjit not post one ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't see/hear Coffeebro's music at the beginning of the thread ??
> 
> 
> Or did the idjit not post one ??



Morning Mil


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow... Thanks for all the kind words guys!
> Morning everyone! Spent the day at my wifes dads house yesterday... Very sad situation! As many have said before ..I hate cancer..



comfort to the entire blood family


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Mil




Hiya Blood, pretty sure you know how I feel about your son joining up !!!  We've had more than one conversation about this !!  Congrats to you both !!


I'm gonna crash, good day all !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't see/hear Coffeebro's music at the beginning of the thread ??
> 
> 
> Or did the idjit not post one ??



update your flipphone.

you too are able to post music.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Mrs. H and Bloodbro. Hope EE steered clear of that treacherous tree! Sending some prayers for y'all Bloodbro. My son doesn't do early. Takes a while to work the kinks out of his surgically repaired back. Nothing like Cody had done, but still tough in the mornings. He has already called and is almost ready to hit em again! Will let y'all know if we are successful. TTYL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> update your flipphone.
> 
> you too are able to post music.





Ya mean like this ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Mrs. H and Bloodbro. Hope EE steered clear of that treacherous tree! Sending some prayers for y'all Bloodbro. My son doesn't do early. Takes a while to work the kinks out of his surgically repaired back. Nothing like Cody had done, but still tough in the mornings. He has already called and is almost ready to hit em again! Will let y'all know if we are successful. TTYL.



I know the feeling. Still waiting to go to his house. Then again it's his first day off in 15 days. I aint gonna rush it. You ought to see the bed they ordered. I bet he wakes up feeling like a million bucks. It's one of those sleep# adjustable cooling new fangled beds. No more 1000 pillows to keep his knees up and keep him halfway sitting up and on his back while sleeping. Kinda reminds me of a hospital bed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya mean like this ???



They wrote a song about QUACK!


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 5, 2017)

I cooked minute rice in 57 seconds today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

The boy finally got to show off his house to us. Seems his favorite place is the back deck. The apple don't fall far from the tree.  I told him he finally got a tree house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> I cooked minute rice in 57 seconds today.



You won Dude! Congrats!!!!! 






And thanks for the


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> I cooked minute rice in 57 seconds today.



eldauntee rice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

Evening bro's !!!  Last one and only 10hrs !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

This stupid Nascar race has been on all the TV's all day. Will it eva end? And this is why I like the Kentucky Derby. Same thing done in 3 minutes. 
Now, the Master's is a completely different story.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This stupid Nascar race has been on all the TV's all day. Will it eva end? And this is why I like the Kentucky Derby. Same thing done in 3 minutes.
> Now, the Master's is a completely different story.



48 more laps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

47 more laps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

caution flag


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Evenin folks. Sprayed 15,000 sq ft of lawn today while the boat batteries charged. Batteries took forever to fully charge, believe I'm going to need at least 2 new ones. Blew the cob webs outta the boat late today, and a few rods and reels, but that's all. Really wasn't trying to catch anything just gettin the kinks out. Probably wasn't there an hour.

Did I ever tell anyone how bad I hate the ATL race.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2017)

Feels weird going in 2hrs late ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels weird going in 2hrs late ???



10-fo, seems weird seein your post at this time too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2017)

They finally posted on Facebook, so I can share here.  Congrats to Cody and Ashley on their 1st home. Yep that's her car. Cody drives a 2001 honda.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 5, 2017)

Was taking a shower a minute ago, slipped a little in the sudsy water, FYI, running water is not a suitable grab bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They finally posted on Facebook, so I can share here.  Congrats to Cody and Ashley on their 1st home. Yep that's her car. Cody drives a 2001 honda.



Congrats to the youngins, it's a good feelin' starting out on your own like that. 



fireman32 said:


> Was taking a shower a minute ago, slipped a little in the sudsy water, FYI, running water is not a suitable grab bar.



Ouch....yap I've slipped in the shower before and hurt myself worse tryin' not to fall.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Evening folks. I know you are so proud Mrs. H! Great news for Cody and Ashley!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2017)

They got a nice place mrs 22. I know you are proud, and you should be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2017)

nice house Cody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2017)

Get on up drivelers

Sure was a short weekend.  Job related Saturday and worked myself like a rented mule yesterday around here.   I need a day to recover.

Coffee may be the magic elixir today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Morning Gobble. I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2017)

Mornin G.. Bad night here ... 2 lines down with communication problems


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro. That makes for a long night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. I think you hit the nail on the head.



Feekl like I missed the nail and got hit on my head.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin G.. Bad night here ... 2 lines down with communication problems



Not good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2017)

sure is a lot of green blobs on the radar.   No rain in 30055 though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonpie, Blood, Quack (who should be going home really soon) and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers out there this morning.

Dang, it seems like I just went to bed.

I did survive the weekend but my bones are hurting this morning from some "lumberjack work" over the weekend.  

Gotta get a move on because I've got some other things to get done today as well. 

Gobblin, you are supposed to be resting on the weekends....not working all of this overtime etc !!!!  

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning for sure.

ps:  My allergy problems have gone crazy over the weekend.  I think that I might have to give up on Claritin because it is NOT helping me at all lately.  I need to find something that works better without the dreaded side effects.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2017)

Home at last..  Home at last... Thank God im home at last


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Prop dem feets up and chill Bloodbro! Porch sitting may be in order this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Prop dem feets up and chill Bloodbro! Porch sitting may be in order this morning.



Indeed! All signs point to its going to be a bad day... Maw n law woke up this mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Mornin fellas.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Monday morning Jeff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice mornin out.. Aint heard a bird gobble in weeks now! Very strange!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday morning Jeff.



Mornin Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon.



Mernin Jeff.. Hows my boy doing these days


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Jeff.. Hows my boy doing these days



Mornin bloodbro. 

He's doing ok except them dadblamed allergies. He's miserable right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Gonna clean/organize the freezers.   I swear Dawn opens the door and stands back 5' - 6' back and throws stuff in there...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They finally posted on Facebook, so I can share here.  Congrats to Cody and Ashley on their 1st home. Yep that's her car. Cody drives a 2001 honda.


 NIIIIIIICCCCEEEEE!!!


fireman32 said:


> Was taking a shower a minute ago, slipped a little in the sudsy water, FYI, running water is not a suitable grab bar.


 bless yo heart!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ps:  My allergy problems have gone crazy over the weekend.  I think that I might have to give up on Claritin because it is NOT helping me at all lately.  I need to find something that works better without the dreaded side effects.


Mike, Claritin never helped me much but right now I am on generic versions of Flonase & Zyertec.......... plus an essential oil at night called On Guard............ knock on wood, so far, so good!

Mornin Folks!
Got SB practice this evenin and again Thur., *company* SB game Saturday.......... I may even sign up to WALK the 5K next weekend.......still contemplating that one, is the t-shirt REALLY worth it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Tryin to figure out what to do today myself. 

Still nursing lower back, but is feeling better. At least I'm not going to be riding in a car seat to Indy today. Coulda used the chump change though.

I reckon I could piddle in the landscape today, pretty good chance of rain tomorrow and could get back to interior loose ends then. Seems as though it's never ending.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs. You could always go fishing Jeff.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2017)

Just a quick fly-by mid-morning here......

I thought that I was having a bad day UNTIL I read the daily Crime-Blotter Jail report for March 4th from over in South Carolina !!!

*************************


These are the bookings recorded for the Doris C. Gravat Detention Center for March 1-2. Some names have already been printed and are not included below. Some of the people listed may not have actually spent time in jail if they posted bond and were released. Although those listed have been arrested and charged, that does not mean they have been found guilty. All bookings may be viewed online by visiting www.aikenstandard.com and clicking on the “Crime” tab.

Ytiyti Yiyi Ytity 65 — disorderly conduct

Allen Michael Johnson, 27 — domestic violence second degree

Marcus Anthony Allen, 30 — domestic violence of a high and aggravated nature

Alex Christopher Robinson, 18 — possession of less than 1 gram of meth or cocaine base first offense general sessions court sentence

Oliver Waldlow Harden Jr., 50 — possession of less than 1 gram of meth or cocaine base first offense general sessions court bench warrant

Dan Ferguson, 48 — driving under suspension second offense bondsman off bond, hold for Lincoln County Sheriff's Office (National Crime Information Center hit), disorderly conduct/gross intoxication

Jamie Allen Curtis, 31 — failure to pay child support

Terrell Holloway, 41 — domestic violence second degree

Michael Wayne Brown Jr., 46 — domestic violence second degree

Alexandra Carlton Laiacona, 25 — driving under suspension second offense

Devin Dashawn Williams, 22 — malicious injury to animals, personal property, possession of other controlled substance first offense, possession of contraband, possession of 28 grams (1 ounce) or less of marijuana or 10 grams or less of hash first offense bench warrant, possession of marijuana second offense, disregarding traffic control device

Matthew Ramon Drayton, 19 — disturbing school, misprision of a felony, safecracking, grand larceny $10,000 or more

Veretta Adrain Thompson, 34 — driving under suspension second offense commitment

Lester Jackson Padgett Jr., 59 — disorderly conduct

Julio Ocampos Vargas, 30 — assault and battery first degree awaiting general sessions court bench warrant, kidnapping/conspiracy to commit kidnapping awaiting general sessions court bench warrant, possession of weapon during violent crime awaiting general sessions court bench warrant, assault and battery first degree, kidnapping/conspiracy to commit kidnapping, violation of restraining order bench warrant, possession of weapon during violent crime

Jose Luis Ocampo, 38 — hold for Aiken County Sheriff's Office awaiting warrants (locals check), lewd act on a child awaiting general sessions court bench warrant

Cynthia Webb, 48 — possession of less than 1 gram of meth or cocaine base first offense, possession of less than 1 gram of meth or cocaine first offense awaiting general sessions court bench warrant


*********************
My fellow  GON members here, I am NOT KIDDING about that  name listed in RED up above as it is listed exactly that way.  My ONLY question is how in the heck did anybody with such a CRAZY name live to be 65 years old !!!!!    

Personally, I think that the person who named this person listed originally should have been committed into the "rubber room" part of the hospital back around 65 years.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mike, Claritin never helped me much but right now I am on generic versions of Flonase & Zyertec.......... plus an essential oil at night called On Guard............ knock on wood, so far, so good!




Thanks for the information as it sounds like I need to check into those options maybe because this year has been about the worse one in the past 10-15 years or so, it seems.  I was out in the woods most all day Saturday and also yesterday and it drove me crazy with my sneezing, eyes constantly watering, and having to blow my nose about 100 times as well.  It made me feel really lousy.  I was glad when I got back home on both days and was able to take a shower and try to breathe again normally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

It crossed my mind briefly Moon, got some battery issues though, plus too much to do.

EE, I'd be disorderly too if I was named Ytiyti Yiyi Ytity.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Geeeze, if Sockbro thinks I'm reading all that . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

My Momma (Ms Alice) is turning 93 yrs old tomorrow!!  Still mentally sharp as a tack, and physically in pretty good shape.  Mebbe  weighs 90-100lbs, lil bitty thang.  Still tells me and Dawn how to run our lives !! 

Prim and proper/classy like you've never seen !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figure out what to do today myself.
> 
> Still nursing lower back, but is feeling better. At least I'm not going to be riding in a car seat to Indy today. Coulda used the chump change though.
> 
> I reckon I could piddle in the landscape today, pretty good chance of rain tomorrow and could get back to interior loose ends then. Seems as though it's never ending.


quit looking around and you'll quit seeing all this stuff to do.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> My Momma (Ms Alice) is turning 93 yrs old tomorrow!!  Still mentally sharp as a tack, and physically in pretty good shape.  Mebbe  weighs 90-100lbs, lil bitty thang.  Still tells me and Dawn how to run our lives !!
> 
> Prim and proper/classy like you've never seen !!!


Happy Birthday to yo Momma!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> quit looking around and you'll quit seeing all this stuff to do.........
> 
> Happy Birthday to yo Momma!!




Good chance she'll outlive me . . 


Swears she's NEVER had a sip of alcohol . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Hereyago Mandy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's  one for my Keebsista !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrr, here alone, all by myself . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Momma (Ms Alice) is turning 93 yrs old tomorrow!!  Still mentally sharp as a tack, and physically in pretty good shape.  Mebbe  weighs 90-100lbs, lil bitty thang.  Still tells me and Dawn how to run our lives !!
> 
> Prim and proper/classy like you've never seen !!!


Happy birthday Ms Alice! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hereyago Mandy !!!



I'm bout ready for some pontooning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD and H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Speaking of MUSTARD, what a difference paint makes. From mustard yeller to elephant grey.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 6, 2017)

Looking good mrs.hawnetttwotwo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> Looking good mrs.hawnetttwotwo



Thanks! The girl and my boy did good! 
We just gotta raise that light in the great room up so he want hit his head. Sposed to be a dinning area, but they have a breakfast nook so who needs a dinning area
I say build a bar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy birthday Ms Alice!
> 
> 
> I'm bout ready for some pontooning!





Bout ready fo some moto boatin . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazing what some paint will do for a place! Looks better. Bar would be a nice addition! Happy birthday Ms Alice! Oh howdy Mrs. H and Quackgro. Get the Bayou classic ready Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris Stapleton reminds me of Hankus !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Dawn's gonna doodoo, I doubled the capacity in the little freezer (throwed out a trash bag of unlabeled, freezer burnt stuff) fikkin to tackle the big freezer . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna doodoo, I doubled the capacity in the little freezer (throwed out a trash bag of unlabeled, freezer burnt stuff) fikkin to tackle the big freezer . .



I bet she is gonna doodoo. You done DID somethin. 
I'd be happy, happy, happy. H22 decided he liked the little freezer we gave the kids for the apartment and the girl hates the side-by-side fridge that came with the new house. Guess we gotta either buy them another(which is what HE wants to do) or give em theirs back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2017)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2017)

dangit!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeze, if Sockbro thinks I'm reading all that . .



I just saw this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw this.









Just got through with the big freezer, Goot Laaaawd, I threw a buncha stuff away, but couldn't hardly get it all back in... 


Deer meat takes up 2 shelves, vegetables take up 2 shelves, fishies (catfish,bass, crappie, all donated from friends !!) take up the top shelf !!  Got all her condiments in the door.  Found a bag 'o weed . . 

Didn't throw it away . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got through with the big freezer, Goot Laaaawd, I threw a buncha stuff away, but couldn't hardly get it all back in...
> 
> 
> Deer meat takes up 2 shelves, vegetables take up 2 shelves, fishies (catfish,bass, crappie, all donated from friends !!) take up the top shelf !!  Got all her condiments in the door.  Found a bag 'o weed . .
> ...



Might as well get stoned.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonbro,

I thought that I would show you a little progress that was made Saturday on this HUGE tree that fell 3 years ago and the outside layer is all that is rotted on that Esso-Bee as the main interior part of these two logs is still as solid and heavy as a Sherman Tank.  We used a couple of chain saws (even one with a bow-blade from the past) to help cut this thing up a little.  The "Husky" straight blade was only 20" and it would not cut but about 1/2 way through the logs so we had to double cut everything instead.  We also used the old-fashioned "Can-Hooks" as I call them to steady these cut logs and roll them and the one that I have must be 50-60 years old at least but it is still in good shape.  

My best friend offered to help me on this project of which we had discussed for the past couple of years but just never got around to it.  I don't want to be in the woods alone with a chainsaw for sure.  This tree is a monster for sure and must have been at least 70-80 feet tall.  We made a good dent in this effort and hopefully, wee can get the rest of it done and move out of the way moreso soon as both chainsaws are back in the shop for now.  

The problem is that you really can't get a tractor down in that marshy wet area so we just had to roll them away for now.

PHOTO #1  IS THE LOG AS IT HAS BEEN FOR 3 YEARS UP OFF THE GROUND FOR 40-50 FEET OR SO.






PHOTO #2 IS THE OTHER END OF THE LOG AS IT FELL RIGHT DOWN ON ONE OF MY CAMERAS AND SMASHED IT JUST ABOUT DOWN TO THE GROUND ORIGINALLY BUT THAT WILDGAME CAMERA KEPT RIGHT ON WORKING THOUGH.






PHOTO #3 SHOWS THE END OF THESE TWO LOGS AFTER WE FINALLY WAS ABLE TO CUT THROUGH AND SEPARATE THE REST FROM IT.





PHOTO #4 IS THE 5 PIECES OF LOGS THAT WE WERE ABLE TO CUT AWAY FROM THE MAIN TREE AND ROLL THEM OUT OF THE WAY.






PHOTO #5 IS THE REMAINING PIECES THAT ARE CUT UP SOMEWHAT BUT WE MUST GO BACK AND FINISH THE ACTUAL CUTS COMPLETELY THROUGH AFTER THE TWO SAWS ARE WORKED ON.






PHOTO #6 IS MY BEST FRIEND AND ME AS WE WERE WORKING UP A SWEAT FOR SURE ON SATURDAY AFTERNOON.  THAT "CAN-HOOK" TOOL IS WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD FOR WORK LIKE THIS TOO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, finished gettin up the remnants of sod by hand that didn't get up with sod cutter. Dug up 3 big blueberries that produced well, but looke like crap. They were pruned wrong from the nursery before I bought them. Never could get their growth habit to change for the better even with selective pruning rather than random pruning. Went and got another truckload of dirt(washed truck last week)  and filled area where sod was removed, then pine strawed it. Put out the last of the dirt in another area that needed it, then washed truck out again. 

Had to beat the rain that's supposed to be coming in tomorrow.

Of course, now the back is broke again, but not from sitting in a car with sciatica killin me too. 

House looks good MANDY.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2017)

beat the darkness.   raked part of the garden smooth(er), planted snow peas and early shelling peas, broccoli, cabbage.   Then had to put the electric fence back together.   Yes bil took out a t-post with the offset harrow.  Didn't get it back exactly where it had been so all the wire had to be fixed.   

fish and weird cole slaw for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Fixin to chow down on homemade sloppy joes and pasta salad.

Gobbleinbro gettin bizzy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Sockbro and friendbro sweating like a runaway slave !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro and friendbro sweating like a runaway slave !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2017)

Got my truck back in one piece, ticked off the wife first thing, all is well in my world . . 


Thinking mebee I need to crash.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

That was a lot of cutting EE! They make some hard plastic wedges that you can drive in the log after cutting a good ways in. It keeps the saw from pinching on the ones you can't roll. They work real good. I believe they sell them at tractor supply. We had cheekun breasts stuffed with provolone cheese, asparagus and a side bunny puddin Jeff. Got all the fish filleted and vacuum sealed. Any dents in the truck Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That was a lot of cutting EE! They make some hard plastic wedges that you can drive in the log after cutting a good ways in. It keeps the saw from pinching on the ones you can't roll. They work real good. I believe they sell them at tractor supply. We had cheekun breasts stuffed with provolone cheese, asparagus and a side bunny puddin Jeff. Got all the fish filleted and vacuum sealed. Any dents in the truck Quackbro?



No dents mentioned, but Miz Dawn had it buried in sand and salt water 3' deep and said she never did spin the tires.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Quackbro needs to take some driving lessons from Mz. Dawn!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

4 mo eyewerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bloodbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

morning moonbro
bogbro seems to be absent

me I am waiting on the coffee to brew but it won't be long


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Im here...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloobro. How was the plastic factory last night?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloobro. How was the plastic factory last night?



Morning Moon and Gobble! this place was boring last night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Moon and Gobble! this place was boring last night!



No fires?  no drunkbro?  No roof sitting?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No fires?  no drunkbro?  No roof sitting?



Drunkbro is here but nothing else...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is here but nothing else...



And he didn't break anything?

What is his latest project?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 7, 2017)

TODAY IS NATIONAL PANCAKE DAY MY FRIENDS SO EAT ALL THAT YOU CAN AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT GAINING ANY WEIGHT!!!!

Good Morning to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers. 

It is so foggy outside that I had a hard time finding the newspaper in the yard. 


Moonbro, after we started cutting, we realized that we forgot the wedges that was badly needed Saturday so we had to make do with just the blade of an axe instead.  I didn't help much either!!!  I couldn't believe that this wood was still so heavy either.  This tree had more dang knots in it and it made for cutting and rolling to be a royal pain too.  The only part that didn't have knots all over it was the two lengths that are still attached back to the stump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Where's the rain?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm.too.old.for.softball.with.younger.folks......... ggggrrrr..........
but I had fun!

 Mernin!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 7, 2017)

Mornin friends....a small favor please.  Prayers for me as am on the way to hospital ER TO check leg for a blood clot. Very painful and uncomfortable..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin friends....a small favor please.  Prayers for me as am on the way to hospital ER TO check leg for a blood clot. Very painful and uncomfortable..


 you got'em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin friends....a small favor please.  Prayers for me as am on the way to hospital ER TO check leg for a blood clot. Very painful and uncomfortable..





Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Morning Lumberjack(EE),Jeff, Keebs, Mrs. H and Gluebunny. Prayers sent for a quick recovery Gluebunny. Been in training since 7:00 this morning!!!! Grrrrr!!! Got to go back at 12:00 for the rest after lunch! Hope we can get through early! Dang power point and slide shows!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No dents mentioned, but Miz Dawn had it buried in sand and salt water 3' deep and said she never did spin the tires.





Moonpie1 said:


> Quackbro needs to take some driving lessons from Mz. Dawn!









glue bunny said:


> Mornin friends....a small favor please.  Prayers for me as am on the way to hospital ER TO check leg for a blood clot. Very painful and uncomfortable..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Eyetalian sub on dark wheat+H2O


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Think I'll fry up some deer tenderloin and gator tail tonight..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


chimichunga and chips........gotta cook something tonight, I hate "fast"/"processed" food.....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll fry up some deer tenderloin and gator tail tonight..


*PERK* Gator tail??? only tried it once, just like frog legs, but I liked them both!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> chimichunga and chips........gotta cook something tonight, I hate "fast"/"processed" food.....
> 
> *PERK* Gator tail??? only tried it once, just like frog legs, but I liked them both!





The IGA here sales gator tail and froggie legggzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll fry up some deer tenderloin and gator tail tonight..





Thinking some popperz too ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Not looking forward to 84hrs next week..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

I caint think bout suppa right after lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> chimichunga and chips........gotta cook something tonight, I hate "fast"/"processed" food.....
> 
> *PERK* Gator tail??? only tried it once, just like frog legs, but I liked them both!



I used to eat gator all the time till I watched one get cleaned. Watching deer don't bother me, but that gator was............ I'll still eat frog legs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

I see my Homobro down there . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my Homobro down there . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>






  Hiya lilbro, been awhile !!  Gimme a shout !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my Homobro down there . . .



Hey sweetie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Hey sweetie!





Howudoin ???  You going to the Masters this year ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howudoin ???  You going to the Masters this year ??



No....we no longer do business with the supplier that gave us the badges


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2017)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> No....we no longer do business with the supplier that gave us the badges






Grrrrrrr, "we ain't got no stankin badges.."


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2017)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 TRIPOD!!!!!!! Hey Darlin'!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!!!!! Hey Darlin'!!!





he aint tawkin to us....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Finally got through with the training! Glad it's only once a year! Evening drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Evenin. Well, today was the boys day off. I thought I would come home to an empty room. NOT.

I'm fixin to demand he get that gecko. I know how to turn the light on and turn it off, but I don't know nothin bout feedin no lizard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evenin. Well, today was the boys day off. I thought I would come home to an empty room. NOT.
> 
> I'm fixin to demand he get that gecko. I know how to turn the light on and turn it off, but I don't know nothin bout feedin no lizard.





He's got his own house, tell 'em to take that stankin arse lizard with 'em !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lilbro, been awhile !!  Gimme a shout !!


Will do it a bit brother


Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!!!!! Hey Darlin'!!!


Hello keebs,  miss you bunches.


Hooked On Quack said:


> he aint tawkin to us....


I am always stawkun, just not always talkin


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you guys for the prayers.  Made it out of the hospital with a minimum amount of pain and agony. Blood clot confirmed but not so bad I had to stay.  New meds for a few months and i am good to go. Gotta be extra careful baiting a hook is all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin friends....a small favor please.  Prayers for me as am on the way to hospital ER TO check leg for a blood clot. Very painful and uncomfortable..



Dang glue bunny, I saw your last post. Glad it's not too serious. Take care of yourself.

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Thank you guys for the prayers.  Made it out of the hospital with a minimum amount of pain and agony. Blood clot confirmed but not so bad I had to stay.  New meds for a few months and i am good to go. Gotta be extra careful baiting a hook is all.





Take it eazy gal friend !!!   Read how you got your Forum name, that's too cool !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't post much, Ima lil shy . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

Chief,  do believe blood is getting the rain now.

Drizzled a few drops here in 30055

gluebunny,  glad the leg is going to be okay

quack 84 is bad but OT$$$$$ are good

hoping the rain is gentle and waters the newly planted seeds and such.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Well this sucks, wife didn't feel like going to the grocery store after her Dr's apt, so we're gonna have grilled bacon wrapped backstrap and fried tenderloin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

I was REALLY wanting some froggie leggz and gator tail.



I gotta 90lb black lab in my lap pushing me 'round in my office chair  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Didn't accomplish much today Sprayed some roundup this Mornin, planted some flowers, moved some heavy rocks in the landscape that won't be staying here. Went over to brothers to visit and dug up some small azaleas and brought home to plant up at ol home place eventually.

More or less chilled out today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was REALLY wanting some froggie leggz and gator tail.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta 90lb black lab in my lap pushing me 'round in my office chair  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2017)

Love my big black gal Chief !!!   She cried the whole time Dawn was gone, wouldn't eat, nor drink.  Then when Dawn came home she snubbed her !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Haaay . . . sloppy joe slop sloppy joe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Rainin ta def outside


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Lightning be comin from da sky .... The end is neara


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Lightning be comin from da sky .... The end is neara



head to the roof to get a better look


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's got his own house, tell 'em to take that stankin arse lizard with 'em !!!


He just came to get her. I think he's stawkin me on here. 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Will do it a bit brother
> 
> Hello keebs,  miss you bunches.
> I am always stawkun, just not always talkin


Ifn I hada known you were stawkun, I woulda said hey. 


glue bunny said:


> Thank you guys for the prayers.  Made it out of the hospital with a minimum amount of pain and agony. Blood clot confirmed but not so bad I had to stay.  New meds for a few months and i am good to go. Gotta be extra careful baiting a hook is all.


Good news! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Take it eazy gal friend !!!   Read how you got your Forum name, that's too cool !!!


Read that too. After I left my job of 19 years, and found I was not meant to be in the school system after all, I worked for a glue/adhesive manufacturer. Good job, but awful management.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Think I got some chiggers crawlin on me


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Good news Glue Bunny. Hope they have it headed your way! What does a gecko eat Mrs. H? Bugs? Gecko chow? Just wondering. The rain has not set in here yet. Just a sprinkle or so. How everybody be doing tonight?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hope they aren't seed ticks Chief. Just read an article in the latest Gon about lone star tick bites causing allergic reaction to beef and pork. Not cool!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope they aren't seed ticks Chief. Just read an article in the latest Gon about lone star tick bites causing allergic reaction to beef and pork. Not cool!



read the article and couldn't decide if everyone got the allergic reaction or just some people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Delete


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Hopefully, a very HOT shower took care of it. IF that's what I was feeling. I already had about 8-10 bites from workin in the yard round here. I was diggin in some really deep pine straw under a lot of big pines over at brothers.

No ticks Moon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope they aren't seed ticks Chief. Just read an article in the latest Gon about lone star tick bites causing allergic reaction to beef and pork. Not cool!


I saw that too. 


Jeff C. said:


> Delete


 Caint take him nowhere. 


Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, a very HOT shower took care of it. IF that's what I was feeling. I already had about 8-10 bites from workin in the yard round here. I was diggin in some really deep pine straw under a lot of big pines over at brothers.
> 
> No ticks Moon.


Chiggers. It's chiggers. Sit in a Jacuzzi for a while.
When we had one H22 said it was the best thing to cure chiggers. Eye reckon they drown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that too.
> 
> Caint take him nowhere.
> 
> ...



I don't know if I got them off or not. I shoulda jumped in garden tub with jets instead.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just came to get her. I think he's stawkin me on here.
> 
> Ifn I hada known you were stawkun, I woulda said hey.
> 
> ...



Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

Tripod, hope all is well!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tripod, hope all is well!



Doing good my friend,   how are you, jag and the Mrs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2017)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doing good my friend,   how are you, jag and the Mrs?



We're hangin in there bud, thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2017)

Live from werk! Dun got nasty.... Ready fo 7am


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bloodbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk! Dun got nasty.... Ready fo 7am



work got nasty or you had to get dirty?

morning blood and moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gobble?



yes?

I was having trouble with pb trying to get the coffee transferred to the waiting peeps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Sup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2017)

coff


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good hump day morning Gobble and Blood. Bad night Bloodbro?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Coffee sounds like a good plan for sure.  I hope that it will get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning so that I can get my rear in gear.  I've got an appointment with my Cardiologist at 8:45 AM this morning and I'm hoping that he will give me a clean bill of health for another 6 months or so.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> work got nasty or you had to get dirty?
> 
> morning blood and moonbro


im plum filthy!


Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning Gobble and Blood. Bad night Bloodbro?


not bad just dirty a yob!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Coffee sounds like a good plan for sure.  I hope that it will get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning so that I can get my rear in gear.  I've got an appointment with my Cardiologist at 8:45 AM this morning and I'm hoping that he will give me a clean bill of health for another 6 months or so.



mernin sockbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk! Dun got nasty.... Ready fo 7am





gobbleinwoods said:


> work got nasty or you had to get dirty?
> 
> morning blood and moonbro





blood on the ground said:


> im plum filthy!
> 
> not bad just dirty a yob!
> 
> ...




Good Morning Blood.  Hopefully, you were not in that Dust Control System having to change out those filters  because you can get REALLY dirty and nasty doing that deed.  I've probably been inside over 1000 of those dang necessary evils.  


OH, I forgot to tell you but your mother-in-law is thinking about fixing you breakfast this morning!!!!  She is NOT really fixing it BUT she is thinking about it !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Mornin gents.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good morning EE and Chief. Got a little rain overnight at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Mornin Moon, nice light rain here also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood.  Hopefully, you were not in that Dust Control System having to change out those filters  because you can get REALLY dirty and nasty doing that deed.  I've probably been inside over 1000 of those dang necessary evils.
> 
> 
> OH, I forgot to tell you but your mother-in-law is thinking about fixing you breakfast this morning!!!!  She is NOT really fixing it BUT she is thinking about it !!!



Get back inthe house before someone sees you ... Idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Sure going to miss these crisp cool mornings here in a few weeks..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure going to miss these crisp cool mornings here in a few weeks..


 I just wish we could have had a *real* winter!


Mornin Folks........... gotta finish payroll.......... keep an eye on your emails..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Morning Keebs. We only had a handful of really cold days. Bugs are probably gonna tote us off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I just wish we could have had a *real* winter!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks........... gotta finish payroll.......... keep an eye on your emails..........



 Mornin, hur up!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. We only had a handful of really cold days. Bugs are probably gonna tote us off!


we didn't even have that and the skeeters are already buffed up more than last year........ gonna have to add a 3rd if not 4th bug light at my place!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, hur up!


    x's 10


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2017)

Baked beans and dot dawgs. Homemade beanie weenie if you will.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baked beans and dot dawgs. Homemade beanie weenie if you will.


left ova fried poke chop, smashed taters & gravy......... =stuffed, juss like last night............ gonna swap over to fried chicken tonight to finish up the taters!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> left ova fried poke chop, smashed taters & gravy......... =stuffed, juss like last night............ gonna swap over to fried chicken tonight to finish up the taters!



That's what is on the menu for tonight!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 8, 2017)

Lunch (dinner if you prefer)= dbl cheese burger from dairy queen..Mmmm
With a pain pill for dessert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2017)

Afternoon all !!!    Back at it next tree nights.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!    Back at it next tree nights.



Be wit ya bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Be wit ya bro





Hope for smooth sailing !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Evening Quackbro and Bloodbro. Relining a few reels this afternoon. Gonna let the fish rest today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Maybe y'all will have a quiet night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope for smooth sailing !!!





Moonpie1 said:


> Maybe y'all will have a quiet night.



Indeed...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what is on the menu for tonight!


 Same page as usual....... or close enough!

Got new shoes for da tracker, she be 'sportin now!  
by the way, ya'll makin me so jealous talkin 'bout all this fishin, 'cause I be wishin I wuz fishin!!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2017)

Bacon wrapped back strap was da BOMB !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon wrapped back strap was da BOMB !!!



Absolutely...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2017)

5:25 and I am home from the battle field.

got 1/4 inch of rain overnight.

Will do the garden good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2017)

Came a flood last night, didn't last long.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Time to make da doenuts quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make da doenuts quackbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cubed deer, smoked squarsh casserole and smashed taters. It's what's for supper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make da doenuts quackbro



manliness will drive the doesnuts


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Evenin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!



What you been doin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2017)

I done turnt into Jeff fa fa with the boy moving out. I caint get things cleaned up fast enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro and Bloodbro. Relining a few reels this afternoon. Gonna let the fish rest today.





Yeah, so you can go rip their lips off tomorrow.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What you been doin



Went ova to brothers and helped him clean up a bunch of tree debris that he had cut down and just piled up. At least he has an old antique lawn tractor with a bunch of implements. We put a scrape blade on it and pushed everything into a burn pile. Was there a lot longer than expected.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done turnt into Jeff fa fa with the boy moving out. I caint get things cleaned up fast enough.



I know the feeling, problem is I keep seeing stuff that no one else would probably even notice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Good thing Moon don't eat much fish.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Evening Gobble, Mrs. H and Chief. Whachu talking about Chief?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2017)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble, Mrs. H and Chief. Whachu talking about Chief?



Just  the lip ripper!   



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evenin Charlie!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2017)

I was over in that pine straw @ brothers again today, better go get a HOT shower before it's too late, if not already. 

Moon, have a good evening! TTYL


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2017)

Drunkbro is in rare form tonight... Said he stayed up making sheetrock repairs where he fell through the ceiling in his kitchen... He then informed me that vodka and sprite go hand and hand with work......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is in rare form tonight... Said he stayed up making sheetrock repairs where he fell through the ceiling in his kitchen... He then informed me that vodka and sprite go hand and hand with work......



we need pictures.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

another day starts and another pot of coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Mernin Gobble! No pics but i sure wish i had some.... How in the world does one guy single handedly destroy a perfectly good home. Dude still don't have kitchen cabinets and is walking around one a bare subfloor! All because of things he has done while under the influence of .....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

morning moonbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2017)

Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers.  Dang, it is COLD outside this morning too.

I will be glad to partake of a cup or 3 and maybe 4 this morning to help get me awake.

Blood, go back to the Trail Camera Forum and check my Thread about the Deer flying up, up, and away.  You will be surprised at what showed up in that same spot along with that deer last week !!!!  


When I went out and got my newspaper this morning, I always read the obituaries on the front page first.  Well, this morning, I see that the wife of a previous co-worker from many years ago passed away due to the big "C".  She was an avid golfer most of her life and she was a really nice lady.  She was also part-owner of the Rocky Branch Golf Club which is located in my hometown of Lincolnton.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

morning EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good morning EE. 39 degrees at 31220. Local station said it feels like 35. This should make Bloodbro's porch sitting a little brisk this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning Chief. Full plate today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Full plate today?



Gotta get Jag to work and I have an appt with an Ortho to look at bicep @ 10:40. Planning on takin it easy today Moon. Working in ATL tomorrow and Sat., don't want to be stove up for that.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 9, 2017)

Mornin' everybody!  Made it to the recliner for another fun filled day of watching the world go by!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hope it goes well Chief. Good morning Glue Bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin' everybody!  Made it to the recliner for another fun filled day of watching the world go by!



Mornin glue bunny, bet you can't wait to get back to normal routine.



Moonpie1 said:


> Hope it goes well Chief. Good morning Glue Bunny.



Probably won't find out anything definitive today Moon. Got to see him for a referral for an MRI or whatever procedure necessary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Better go get Jag up and at'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning all !!!  Hadda a smooth 12hrs last night except for the 30 minute worthless meeting this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning all !!!  Hadda a smooth 12hrs last night except for the 30 minute worthless meeting this morning.


 gotta take the good with the bad......... mernin, darlin'!


Mornin' Folks, got my plate full.......... rosters, not roosters, board meeting minutes and general blah, blah, blah.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> gotta take the good with the bad......... mernin, darlin'!
> 
> 
> Mornin' Folks, got my plate full.......... rosters, not roosters, board meeting minutes and general blah, blah, blah.......





Hiya galfriend !!!   You need some HELP !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya galfriend !!!   You need some HELP !!!!


 you offering?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 always a day late and a dolla short!

Check this out...........

http://www.walb.com/story/34703203/city-prepares-for-wild-chicken-festival


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Been Brewing up some deer chili .....it's about time for bed


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Good things to come


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you offering?
> 
> always a day late and a dolla short!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Key West chickens. 
Guy here at work lives in Key West in the Summer. He post a new pic of a chicken everyday when he's down ther. 


blood on the ground said:


> Been Brewing up some deer chili .....it's about time for bed



Good weekend for it. Spose to be cold and rainy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reminds me of the Key West chickens.
> Guy here at work lives in Key West in the Summer. He post a new pic of a chicken everyday when he's down ther.
> 
> 
> Good weekend for it. Spose to be cold and rainy.



Dontcha love it...... Bring on the cold!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dontcha love it...... Bring on the cold!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dontcha love it...... Bring on the cold!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Left over cubed deer,smashed taters and smoked squarsh casserole. Check out the cafe on Wednesday eats. Oh and morning Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. Chili looking good Bloodbro.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Left over cubed deer,smashed taters and _*smoked squarsh casserole*_. Check out the cafe on Wednesday eats. Oh and morning Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. Chili looking good Bloodbro.



Now that's a new one on me!

Left ova fried cheekun, smashed taters & gravy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Crellins Famous Beans ova Lbo noodle, toast, n sweet tea.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Crellins Famous Beans ova Lbo noodle, toast, n sweet tea.


I got toast & sweet tea............... you lost me on the rest.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I got toast & sweet tea............... you lost me on the rest.......



X2


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Crellin was my loving and wonderful MIL....her famous Bbq beans were, and still are absolutely delicious, thanks to MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Lbo=elbow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lbo=elbow



Boy do I feel tupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy do I feel tupid.



What does it feel like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

I've resigned myself to no physical labor today.....just takin it easy.

Ortho told me he wouldn't do anything about torn bicep, just leave it alone. He said it's not worth cutting on for about 15% loss of strength in that arm(right arm-right handed).

However, he did refer me for an MRI on right rotator cuff. He didn't like the feel of that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I had my right rotator cuff fixed about 25 years ago Chief. Haven't had any trouble out of it since. It was scoped and not a full blown surgery. Doesn't interfere with my casting at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I had my right rotator cuff fixed about 25 years ago Chief. Haven't had any trouble out of it since. It was scoped and not a full blown surgery. Doesn't interfere with my casting at all.



I've had a little trouble with my rotator cuff also, hopefully it can just be scoped.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Crellins Famous Beans ova Lbo noodle, toast, n sweet tea.





Keebs said:


> I got toast & sweet tea............... you lost me on the rest.......





mrs. hornet22 said:


> X2





Jeff C. said:


> Crellin was my loving and wonderful MIL....her famous Bbq beans were, and still are absolutely delicious, thanks to MizT.





Jeff C. said:


> Lbo=elbow





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy do I feel tupid.





Jeff C. said:


> What does it feel like?




DUUHHH !!!!  I thought that everyone knew what lbo noodles were !!!!!!!

Wow, I can't believe that ya'll didn't know what Chief was talking about.  

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
NOW, for the Rest of the Story.............I TRIED MY BEST TO FIGURE OUT WHAT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT BUT I FIGUED THAT IT MUST SOME TYPE OF CAJUN FOOD THAT I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF BEFORE.  I GAVE UP ON IT AFTER ABOUT 5 MINUTES AND GOT BUSY AND WENT AND GOT A HAIRCUT (ALL 3 STRANDS OF IT TOO).  NOW THAT I HAVE RETURNED AND FOUND OUT THE REAL TRUTH.......DUUUHHH, I AM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH THE REST OF YOU BECAUSE I DIDN'T HAVE A CLUE ALONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE WHAT KIND OF NOODLE THAT CHIEF WAS TALKING ABOUT !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Haaay!
tired ta def .... Slepped 4 hrs and woke up 

Oh well ... Least its fridy now


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> DUUHHH !!!!  I thought that everyone knew what lbo noodles were !!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, I can't believe that ya'll didn't know what Chief was talking about.
> 
> ...



Well, y'all threw me for a loop tryin to figger out what "tupid" was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!
> tired ta def .... Slepped 4 hrs and woke up
> 
> Oh well ... Least its fridy now



Happy Friday, blood.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Crellin was my loving and wonderful MIL....her famous Bbq beans were, and still are absolutely delicious, thanks to MizT.





Jeff C. said:


> Lbo=elbow


 I didn't sound.it.out.........


Jeff C. said:


> I've resigned myself to no physical labor today.....just takin it easy.
> 
> Ortho told me he wouldn't do anything about torn bicep, just leave it alone. He said it's not worth cutting on for about 15% loss of strength in that arm(right arm-right handed).
> 
> However, he did refer me for an MRI on right rotator cuff. He didn't like the feel of that.


 I sowwyy..........


blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!
> tired ta def .... Slepped 4 hrs and woke up
> 
> Oh well ... _*Least its fridy now*_


 Reallyyyy?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Friday, blood.


Thank ya kindly Jiff


Keebs said:


> I didn't sound.it.out.........
> 
> I sowwyy..........
> 
> Reallyyyy?????



You skeared of fridy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2017)

Blood, I left you a note to go back to the Trail Camera Forum and check the "I can Fly.....Up, Up, and Away" Thread and see what I left for you earlier this morning !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

grrrrrr good day except for dealing with one unreasonable client.  May he have a flat tire every day for a week




or more.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank ya kindly Jiff
> 
> 
> You skeared of fridy


Nu-uh, not me, I was wanting to jump shot it like you, but sadly I have a different calendar than you.......... 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I left you a note to go back to the Trail Camera Forum and check the "I can Fly.....Up, Up, and Away" Thread and see what I left for you earlier this morning !!!!!


DON'T DO IT BLOOD, it's a trick he has used before!!! You'll wanna warsh yur eyes out wiff cloreen 'for it's ova!


gobbleinwoods said:


> grrrrrr good day except for dealing with one unreasonable client.  May he have a flat tire every day for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> grrrrrr good day except for dealing with one unreasonable client.  May he have a flat tire every day for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And one on the spare for unreasonabullness.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm outta here......... got practice tonight............ lawd, let me survive this game & I won't sign up for nuttin this strenuous again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

tumonights..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tumonights..



Gotta head into ATL in the morning and Saturday myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

really want a BLD or two but know I shouldn't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta head into ATL in the morning and Saturday myself.





I feel for ya bro, throw the hand cannon in the truck..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> really want a BLD or two but know I shouldn't


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



don't usually imbibe on a work night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't usually imbibe on a work night.





Pfffffffffffffffft . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel for ya bro, throw the hand cannon in the truck..



I worry more about the idiots driving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Nobody post in the evenings anymore?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Or, did I not get the memo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

Jag and I are hungry, but waiting on MizT so she'll have someone to sit down and eat with.....she's working late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

At least I see Moonbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2017)

I had some breaded baked chicken.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2017)

Whew!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had some breaded baked chicken.



Got multiple leftovers, just waiting to see which ones MizT wants us to devour.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!!



Tell me about it, haven't hit a lick all day, except for Ortho appt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got multiple leftovers, just waiting to see which ones MizT wants us to devour.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, haven't hit a lick all day, except for Ortho appt.



Imma changin my name to Jeffbro the way I've been goin lately.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Evening folks. I think Mz. R is cooking a quiche and gonna have a Cesar salad wiff it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Evening kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Chili time


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Playground empty this Friday morning. Sup?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Playground empty this Friday morning. Sup?



Mornin Moonbro ... Been watching the storm roll through here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. It hasn't made it our way yet. The radar shows its coming though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been reading the inside of the eyelids.

BUT


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

bloodbro, put some rocks in your pockets if you are porch sitting this morning as it sure is windy out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. It hasn't made it our way yet. The radar shows its coming though.


Its booming good here... I still got that one red oak leaning over the maw n laws room


gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been reading the inside of the eyelids.
> 
> BUT



Mernin Pal


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, put some rocks in your pockets if you are porch sitting this morning as it sure is windy out there.



Still got a couple hrs before its time fer that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Playground empty this Friday morning. Sup?



I'll be going in for 8 more hours of beating and being beaten.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

well the radar has the leading edge of the storms getting close to 30055 as it is already in 30013 (Rockdale county)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like a Happy WET Friday to you Blood, Moonpie, and Gobblin.

For some reason, I thought that the rain was going to be moving in tomorrow instead of today.  I also just saw on the weather report that a huge storm would be moving in from Florida early in the week with lots of moisture coming into Georgia.  It would then move up the east coast and possibly cause a bunch of "SNOW" going up toward the northeast.  Sounds like a typical "noreaster" type storm in the works. 

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

EE, in keeping with the thief thread the boomers have start here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Gonna try and make it through these last 8 hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and EE. Gonna try and make it through these last 8 hours.



You can do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, EE....life in the fast lane today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

Must have had some wind here that I didn't hear, deck umbrella/table blown over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

Chief-O it sure was windy here about 2 hours ago.

stay out of the slow lane on 285


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief-O it sure was windy here about 2 hours ago.
> 
> stay out of the slow lane on 285



Never heard it. I'll be in the slow lane of 75N.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Have a safe trip into the jungle Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes!!! Got to work until 11 ... Might as well werk til 3 ... All the dayshift dudes called in!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes!!! Got to work until 11 ... Might as well werk til 3 ... All the dayshift dudes called in!






Craaaaaaaap, that be suckin.


Make dat $$$ bloodgro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. Bloodbro gonna be making the big $ this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Bloodbro gonna be making the big $ this morning!





Ain't worth it bro . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!





Moanin mudgro !!!  Where ya been bro ???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

Mornin! YAY Friday.......boo


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning Mud. Been a while. You working tonight Quackbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. Got to get this Friday behind us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. Been a while. You working tonight Quackbro?





Yassir, short weekend off, then 84hrs next week.



Good day all !!!   I gotzta crash . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin mudgro !!!  Where ya been bro ???


Been busy with work. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. Been a while. You working tonight Quackbro?



Hey Moonpie!


Keebs , i havnt forgot you, i will get your way soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

Jeffro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mornin! 

No power at work this mornin. Just now got it back. Huge tree down at the end of street. Had to detour to get here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Got to get this Friday behind us!


 You got that right!


mudracing101 said:


> Been busy with work.
> 
> 
> Hey Moonpie!
> ...


 I know........... just give me a heads up to unlock the gate!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> No power at work this mornin. Just now got it back. Huge tree down at the end of street. Had to detour to get here.



I had some huge thunder-boomers that woke me before my alarm went off, but nuttin hit the ground.......... yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin! YAY Friday.......boo



Aint that the truth. I just aint felling it today. 
I think I need an attitude adjustment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

We got a good rain here for about 30 minutes.


Hey Mrs. Hawtnet!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> We got a good rain here for about 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet!!!



Heeeyyy Mud!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. This work thing is overrated! Mud have you been catching any fish?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

Long night to say the least!  Spent the last 2 hrs reading the electrical prints to a machine only to discover that they should've been updated 4 years ago and i was simply chasing my tail! Lazy engineers!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. I just aint felling it today.
> I think I need an attitude adjustment.


I need more than that at this point...... 


mudracing101 said:


> We got a good rain here for about 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet!!!


We got a good soaking this way too!


blood on the ground said:


> Long night to say the least!  Spent the last 2 hrs reading the electrical prints to a machine only to discover that they should've been updated 4 years ago and i was simply chasing my tail! Lazy engineers!


 what language do you read to a machine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. This work thing is overrated! Mud have you been catching any fish?



No


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I need more than that at this point......
> 
> We got a good soaking this way too!
> 
> what language do you read to a machine?



I needed that!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I needed that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I need more than that at this point......
> 
> We got a good soaking this way too!
> 
> what language do you read to a machine?



Ladder logic they like ladder logic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Long night to say the least!  Spent the last 2 hrs reading the electrical prints to a machine only to discover that they should've been updated 4 years ago and i was simply chasing my tail! Lazy engineers!



Did ya catch it?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ladder logic they like ladder logic


 kinda what I figured!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya catch it?


 you know good & well he didn't, he just said he chased it, nothin was said about catchin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Afternoon My friends down in Georgia.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Evening Miggy and Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Hope it is warmer down there and it is here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

We getting ready for snow. Those Gladiolas blooming will look good in the snow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

It's windy but not cold. Calling for some cold weather next week. Fish are biting pretty good though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Afternoon Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep. Gonna be a long juan, not much sleep today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep. Gonna be a long juan, not much sleep today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

Chiefbro stuck in the ATL...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We getting ready for snow. Those Gladiolas blooming will look good in the snow.



If it snows here, I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

I hope it don't get to cold here. Stupid plum tree done decided it was summer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope it don't get to cold here. Stupid plum tree done decided it was summer



My azelias just popped open this week. They are beautiful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

The boy done bought a new car.
I swear he's worse than Quack.









I am proud of him. Nicest car he's eva had.
All you gotta to do is talk and the dang car calls the phone number you want it to. Even stops for you if you aint paying attention and something is in front of you. (well, that might be a good thing). All kinds of  stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

week end   yippeeeee


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy done bought a new car.
> I swear he's worse than Quack.
> 
> 
> ...


AND THey say technology is gonna kill us............ 


gobbleinwoods said:


> week end   yippeeeee


I'll second that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy done bought a new car.
> I swear he's worse than Quack.
> 
> 
> ...





Quack don't buy new anymore, I buy used !!!  Don't want no payments !!

What kinda car is it ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't buy new anymore, I buy used !!!  Don't want no payments !!
> 
> What kinda car is it ??



new.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't buy new anymore, I buy used !!!  Don't want no payments !!
> 
> What kinda car is it ??


Well...... here's your clue: he works for Toyota. 
And it aint brand new. Thank goodness he takes after me on that one.  Certified pre-owned. That way you can get it loaded. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> new.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lemme see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> new.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... here's your clue: he works for Toyota.
> And it aint brand new. Thank goodness he takes after me on that one.  Certified pre-owned. That way you can get it loaded.









Good evening all !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

It's charcoal grey. That's the first thing I asked when he called me. What color is it?
Toyota camry SE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

Evenin folks. 

Long day with commute, but actually coasted all day. 

Gotta go back for 9:30 am tomorrow, but at least no traffic.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

Evenin Wy, nobody home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am.



You come here often?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2017)

First time I ever read back and that's when ya'll show up


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Evening Wy and Blood.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Got 4 cats, 1 dog and three humans in a locked up room. They say they got rights


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

I told them the door was locked. They ain't got a clue.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

chilly out there this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Some coffee would be nice this morning. They predicted 38 degrees for this morning. The weather channel says 46. Gonna try em at lake Juliette this morning.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Moon, been a while since I have been up in hea. 

Good luck Moon, I bet we will see pics of the aftermath in the grub forum...

Long day of baseball ahead....My back hurts already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

wear em out moonbro

44 come back often.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Patriot44 (who kicked you out of bed this morning??) and to the rest of you sleepy and weary Drivelers.


I think that I will try and get an early start this morning and git in the woods to check my cameras and also change the time on every one of them too.  Might even give the critters a bite to eat if I have time.

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good plan BUT I can't handle that big donut attached !!!!  I like them donut holes much better instead.  Yep, about 3 dozen will do just fine !!!!  

Moonbro, I just sent out a WARNING to all of the fish in your lake and told them to keep their mouths SHUT today if they wanted to stick around until the time change takes place later tonight !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning EE and P44. Maybe we can trick a few into a boat ride today. Thanks Gobble. Dang EE don't be telling em I'm coming!   There is a really good chance of that P44!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and P44. Maybe we can trick a few into a boat ride today. Thanks Gobble. Dang EE don't be telling em I'm coming!   There is a really good chance of that P44!



I was telling the boy the other day it is time to load the boat and go get on the crappie. 

Heck to be honest, I have caught more crappie from the bank than I have from a boat... Just gotta catch the lake when the level is just right.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Good morning folks, be heading to the house in a few


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

morning wybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning Wy. Back to night shift for a while? P44 we have been on the green fish pretty good. I have a friend that's been doing good on the crappie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Mornin, one mo day in the ATL.


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning Moon. Chief , EE, Wy, Gobblin, Mrs 22 and P44
Thanks for the coffee G.
Moon left me a sip
Chief ate the donut


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Need more donuts, Cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning Cramer, Chief and Mrs. H. Safe travels back into the jungle today Chief. There was more than a sip when I poured mine Cramer, honest. Tell H22 I said HEY!


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm gon have to get Diesel his own account on here.
Everytime I get on here he hops up on the keyboard and hijax my thoughts
Chief I almost have him ready for you


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Tear'em today Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> I'm gon have to get Diesel his own account on here.
> Everytime I get on here he hops up on the keyboard and hijax my thoughts
> Chief I almost have him ready for you



Let me know when you get him to go poop where you want him to.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 11, 2017)

Mornin' my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

'Morning bro's!!!  Anudder smooth 12 in the books !!! 


I forgotz whut else I was gonna say...


OHHHHH, Champ's at his condo in PCB, think I'll slip over there and catch a couple..


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know when you get him to go poop where you want him to.



That would  be  yby .  See you in a  few


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin' my beautiful peeples!





Morning MsB, hope you're feeling betta ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Hey quack





Hiya bro !!!  Whatchu got going on today ???


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2017)

Haven't  been told yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

Man there's a STEAL on a Polaris Ranger in the S&S, tried to call the guy 3 times, will buy sight unseen if he'll hold it for me.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning MsB, hope you're feeling betta ???



Pretty goot now...full of flapjacks. DVT has Probablly set me back from walking now a couple more weeks. Pressure and pain reaches a maximum in my leg after only being vertical a few minutes so I sit and elevate my leg.
Frustrating/ depressing...until I come over to the campfire where you guys lift my spirits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Pretty goot now...full of flapjacks. DVT has Probablly set me back from walking now a couple more weeks. Pressure and pain reaches a maximum in my leg after only being vertical a few minutes so I sit and elevate my leg.
> Frustrating/ depressing...until I come over to the campfire where you guys lift my spirits!





Will a ice pack help ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man there's a STEAL on a Polaris Ranger in the S&S, tried to call the guy 3 times, will buy sight unseen if he'll hold it for me.



I do believe he put the RONG price on it. If not, H22 done out bid you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do believe he put the RONG price on it. If not, H22 done out bid you.





That's why he's not answering his phone, that's a 6-7k machine.


First thing I would have to do is get rid of that butt ugly red . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's why he's not answering his phone, that's a 6-7k machine.
> 
> 
> First thing I would have to do is get rid of that butt ugly red . .



That's what he said. I'd have to have a big black G on that beautiful red.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Haven't  been told yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what he said. I'd have to have a big black G on that beautiful red.





Pfffffffffffft, might as well put a big "L" on it for LOSER !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

Dang, just called the meat department at IGA and asked did they have any frog legs, dood said " No, I've got human legs..."  I lol'ed !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Whad i miss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss





Me ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

blood 
quack

what's on the agenda?   I just planted onion slips--not knowing what to do next.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood
> quack
> 
> what's on the agenda?   I just planted onion slips--not knowing what to do next.



Gobble

We'z going to Pet Smart for grand doggie some food and treats. He's still not used to his new house.  Spose to be fencing in the backyard in the next couple of weeks. Maybe that will help. 
Gonna swing by Home Depot, then to Top Dawg for a late lunch and a drank or two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gobble
> 
> We'z going to Pet Smart for grand doggie some food and treats. He's still not used to his new house.  Spose to be fencing in the backyard in the next couple of weeks. Maybe that will help.
> Gonna swing by Home Depot, then to Top Dawg for a late lunch and a drank or two.



spoiling the doggie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> spoiling the doggie.



Looks like they're gonna get it some BLD's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> spoiling the doggie.


He's pretty much lived here since Cody's surgery. Can't blame him for not liking the new house.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like they're gonna get it some BLD's



He's not of age yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

Gonna try a grilled pizza for the first time . . stumblestumble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try a grilled pizza for the first time . . stumblestumble



Do you have a pizza stone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Werd! 
Stupid back pain...  Can't even bend over to tie my shoes! Went toda quior practa this mernin and i feel even worse now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try a grilled pizza for the first time . . stumblestumble


Good luck with that. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have a pizza stone?


Worst gift I eva gave H22. He used it once. Nuff said.


blood on the ground said:


> Werd!
> Stupid back pain...  Can't even bend over to tie my shoes! Went toda quior practa this mernin and i feel even worse now!


H22 went to one of them for bout 2 weeks. He said the same thing.  Said he's neva going back.No No:
TENS 3000 works pretty good for him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Went to Top Dawg and everybody that was working knew us. I forgot about Cody and Ashley's Christmas party they had at our house. I guess they didn't forget.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

Kinda sad how well we know each other . .


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning baseball done. Traveled to Rome to visit my 84YO sick Godfather in care. Now headed back to the fields...Today will be a 25K day on the fitbit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, cooked biscuits, kuntray ham, home made pizza loaded with peppers, 2 layers of meat and cheese now I gotta crash.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Worst gift I eva gave H22. He used it once. Nuff said.
> 
> ...



What is that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning baseball done. Traveled to Rome to visit my 84YO sick Godfather in care. Now headed back to the fields...Today will be a 25K day on the fitbit.



I miss travel baseball


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Anybody want to join is .... Skrimps, flied lice, veggies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What is that?



Electronic nerve simulator. The girl bought it for Cody and he doesn't need it after surgery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody want to join is .... Skrimps, flied lice, veggies



That's beautiful. We caint decide bout suppa. H22 wants to go to the grocery store. I told him we have plenty here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

I won!  No grocery store run. 
Blackened sea bass poboy. He had one at Edisto and said it was awesome. I guess I'll try it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won!  No grocery store run.
> Blackened sea bass poboy. He had one at Edisto and said it was awesome. I guess I'll try it.



That sound good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won!  No grocery store run.
> Blackened sea bass poboy. He had one at Edisto and said it was awesome. I guess I'll try it.



I burnt a frozen pizza once. Told the boy it was a blackened cajun pizza and to shut up his whining and eat it.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 11, 2017)

Suppa at the 31064  is being delivered by friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Suppa at the 31064  is being delivered by friends.



It is always good when someone else cooks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is always good when someone else cooks.



I made you some bsketti


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I made you some bsketti



thanks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Evening folks. Sounds like everyone has been busy today. Looks good Bloodbro! We are frying skrimps tonight, and some taters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Good day on Juliette.*

I don't think they got your message EE. At least these didn't!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I don't think they got your message EE. At least these didn't!




H22 out on the gas grill side burner blackening them sea bass. Had the umbrella up cause of rain. He's coughing his head off.  Smells good to me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sounds good! We blacken bass filets and make fish tacos. Need to hook you and H22 with some more filets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds good! We blacken bass filets and make fish tacos. Need to hook you and H22 with some more filets.



H22 said he's waiting the come to your back poach for that.  We sure did enjoy the last ones you shared with us.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Evening going to knock another one out, only 11 hours tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I don't think they got your message EE. At least these didn't!


Good job Moonbro! Yous a fish catching doode


Wycliff said:


> Evening going to knock another one out, only 11 hours tonight



Sup night walker...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Evenin folks, just got home from the ATL.

Not going back anytime soon that I know of either.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Howdy Wy, Bloodbro and Chief. Glad you made it home safely Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy, Bloodbro and Chief. Glad you made it home safely Chief.



You just don't realize how bad we are surrounded by absolute idiots until you drive through ATL.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup night walker...




Sup Blood





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks, just got home from the ATL.
> 
> Not going back anytime soon that I know of either.



Evening Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Howdy MP


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Lost my keys......Or Jag did. Ain't sure which one of us YET.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I miss travel baseball



Done, finished the day and start to the season .667 with two hits tonight and a 12-2  W. 

I am frozen to the bone!!!! I swear that dugouts and baseball fields are ten degrees cooler in the cold and that much hotter in the heat. No in between!

Good looking fish Moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sup Blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Wybro, how you and lil Wybro doin brother?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost my keys......Or Jag did. Ain't sure which one of us YET.



Isn't this the second time this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

What's up Foty Fo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Isn't this the second time this year



Yep, last time he left them hanging in the driver door.

When I got home yesterday evening I left my work daypack, a backup pair of shoes, and hoodie in my truck. I left it knowing I was going back today. Jag went in my truck thinking he was helping me out and got them out last night. 

When I got ready to leave this morning, went to grab keys and wallet that I always keep together in a little kitchen drawer that is nothing but my stuff. Wallet was ther, no keys. 

We haven't found them yet, but they are on this property somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Btw, the truck was locked this morning when I first went to it looking to see if they were locked inside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Done, finished the day and start to the season .667 with two hits tonight and a 12-2  W.
> 
> I am frozen to the bone!!!! I swear that dugouts and baseball fields are ten degrees cooler in the cold and that much hotter in the heat. No in between!
> 
> Good looking fish Moon!



Win or lose ... Post the updates so i can see them please!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, last time he left them hanging in the driver door.
> 
> When I got home yesterday evening I left my work daypack, a backup pair of shoes, and hoodie in my truck. I left it knowing I was going back today. Jag went in my truck thinking he was helping me out and got them out last night.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Btw, the truck was locked this morning when I first went to it looking to see if they were locked inside.




Then they shouldn't be far, maybe in a  jacket pocket


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2017)

Its early... But im tired... Cooked, drank a lil drank... Shmoked a lil shmoke...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its early... But im tired... Cooked, drank a lil drank... Shmoked a lil shmoke...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Lil Wy looses my keys everytime he gets them, good thing is so far they are always in the cushions of the couch


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Then they shouldn't be far, maybe in a  jacket pocket



Last time he did it they were hanging in the driver door lock. I walked up on the passenger side and looked in the ignition. The. I walked around the truck looking on the ground, read bumper, etc.

Little while later I walked out there again and saw them hanging in door lock of driver door.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2017)

Stoked the fire... Looking for the coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stoked the fire... Looking for the coffee



look no further


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Good morning, been a pretty quiet night


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

hey wybro and chief-O


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Guess I'll head to the house ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'll head to the house ttyl



Take care Wy.

Mornin gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

rain in the 30055  

a nice gentle rain doing the garden some good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rain in the 30055
> 
> a nice gentle rain doing the garden some good.



Same here, but no garden. Just some transplanted shrubbery/sod, and some very small azaleas in pots I dug up @ brothers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Chief. Calling for rain here to, two,2, too, tutu. Did the same overnight here Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning Moon.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 12, 2017)

Good mornin' my beautiful peoples!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin' my beautiful peoples!



morning glue bunny,  how are you feeling? other than sleepy


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good Mernin, off to NC to play in a meeting, er I mean the snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

44, have fun slipping and sliding


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin' my beautiful peoples!



Mornin glue bunny, hang in there and get that ankle well soon.




Patriot44 said:


> Good Mernin, off to NC to play in a meeting, er I mean the snow.



Be careful, but enjoy!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 12, 2017)

To NC tonight, meeting tomorrow, home Tuesday, fly to Fayetteville Wed, home Thursday from Charlotte. 

I am tired already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> To NC tonight, meeting tomorrow, home Tuesday, fly to Fayetteville Wed, home Thursday from Charlotte.
> 
> I am tired already.



Ouch!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning 44 and Glue Bunny. Safe travels 44, that's a lot of miles! Hope your ankle is progressing Glue Bunny. How bout dem keys Chief? Any luck yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning 44 and Glue Bunny. Safe travels 44, that's a lot of miles! Hope your ankle is progressing Glue Bunny. How bout dem keys Chief? Any luck yet?



No sir, I'm as lost as they are on having a clue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mornin! 

Beautiful day.

I reckon we'll burn what's left of the firewood we brought up for Winter.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Dang Chief! Morning Mrs. H. Weather sure did a turn around from last week! Mz. R hinted at a fire this morning. Not quite cold enough to crank up the buck stove.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Beautiful day.
> 
> I reckon we'll burn what's left of the firewood we brought up for Winter.



Mornin, kinda wish I had my old antique kerosene wick burner in the garage instead of the lectric. It's up in da barn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Gonna be a lazy day, I speck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Beautiful day.
> 
> I reckon we'll burn what's left of the firewood we brought up for Winter.



morning MsH22


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you wonderful Driveler friends.  I would have been here several hours sooner BUT Let it be known that I didn't lose that one hour of sleep last night.  I actually gained a couple of hours of really good sleep and rest in the process !!!!!   

I spent a lot of time in the woods yesterday as I changed out the cards and also had to change the time on every one of my cameras.

Crazy Weather... ...My snowman melted this morning........




ps:  What's for lunch ??????  I am hungry for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you wonderful Driveler friends.  I would have been here several hours sooner BUT Let it be known that I didn't lose that one hour of sleep last night.  I actually gained a couple of hours of really good sleep and rest in the process !!!!!
> 
> I spent a lot of time in the woods yesterday as I changed out the cards and also had to change the time on every one of my cameras.
> 
> ...



EE done slept like a rock.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning EE. Just finished a late brekfus. Haven't given lunch much thought yet. May have some fresh fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Goot moanin !!!  Forgot about the time change. 


Pizza turned out GOOD !!  I had some leftova jalapeno popppers I topped it with along with a lb of deer meat, pepperoni, and 2 cheeses !!


Gotta get the smoker started, gonna do a butt today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot moanin !!!  Forgot about the time change.
> 
> 
> Pizza turned out GOOD !!  I had some leftova jalapeno popppers I topped it with along with a lb of deer meat, pepperoni, and 2 cheeses !!
> ...



Same here, was looking at the clocks, my watch, phone, and got all 

Sittin here thinkin about something to cook today I haven't had in a while, ain't sure what yet though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, was looking at the clocks, my watch, phone, and got all
> 
> Sittin here thinkin about something to cook today I haven't had in a while, ain't sure what yet though.



Crawfish Evangeline?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. Mz. R said she had cheddar chowder planned for today, very appropriate for the weather today. I guess the fish fish will be vacuum sealed and frozen for a later day. Sounds like a plan Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good morning Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Miggy.



Mernin Moon. 

Made a big ol' pot of good rib stickin cheese grits this moanin. Sho was fittin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

It's a lil nipply out, sitting here in sweats wearing a hoody.  I look like a wanna be knee grow thug.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crawfish Evangeline?





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Mz. R said she had cheddar chowder planned for today, very appropriate for the weather today. I guess the fish fish will be vacuum sealed and frozen for a later day. Sounds like a plan Quackbro.



Oyster stew crossed my mind, the weather is appropriate and oysters are good in March.

Cajun flavored smothered down pan fried skwerl over rice did too though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a lil nipply out, sitting here in sweats wearing a hoody.  I look like a wanna be knee grow thug.



I iz too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a lil nipply out, sitting here in sweats wearing a hoody.  I look like a wanna be knee grow thug.



Your clothing has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Reckon I'll cook up some fish, onion rangs, fries, puppies, n slaw later on.

Moonbro, gonna try your recipe on the rangs . . Cut onions 1/4, put in Ziplock with a beer, 2hrs in the freezer, is that right ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Jag just came and handed me my keys. 

He went to go outside and put on an insulated vest. Stuck his hand in the pocket and there they were. None of us remembered he was wearing that the other night when he went out there and got my stuff out of the truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your clothing has nothing to do with that.









Burned off about 5acres of land yesterday, fell asleep on the 4 wheeler.  Susie woke me up when it started raining.  Sleeping on a 4 wheeler is not good for the back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Burned off about 5acres of land yesterday, fell asleep on the 4 wheeler.  Susie woke me up when it started raining.  Sleeping on a 4 wheeler is not good for the back.



You're a Pyro to boot then huh? 

Hey Mod's, please change the title under Quacks screen name to: Pyro Thug.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

morning miggy.

quack is bringing back Roots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning miggy.
> 
> quack is bringing back Roots.



Koonta Quackie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Now that you mention it Amigo, it's bout prime time fo some crawfish burls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Burned off about 5acres of land yesterday, fell asleep on the 4 wheeler.  Susie woke me up when it started raining.  Sleeping on a 4 wheeler is not good for the back.



Susie no fool she didn't want to get all wet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Susie no fool she didn't want to get all wet.



Either that or she was tellin him the fire went out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

coffee gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee gone.



Where's da keg and Sak o crawfish?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's da keg and Sak o crawfish?



like keys they get lost from time to time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a Pyro to boot then huh?
> 
> Hey Mod's, please change the title under Quacks screen name to: Pyro Thug.




I burn off 2 islands yearly.  And I DO love starting a far!!!




gobbleinwoods said:


> morning miggy.
> 
> quack is bringing back Roots.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Koonta Quackie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Got the smoker started, fixing to load it up with some hickory, got a far started in the wood stove, wife is laying on the couch with Susie and her blankies.  Life's good in the kuntray in our cozie lil cabin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy, who's messing with my title ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, who's messing with my title ???




Does that make me Dr. Luv KneeGrow ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, who's messing with my title ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Grrrrrrrrrr...




Maaaaan, that hickory smoke is smelling GOOT !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have been busy for a while now so I checked back in and LAWD....what has happened since I left.

Man, ya'll got to cut out this name changing stuff etc etc etc. because I fell in the floor laughing, my Glock   accidentally went off and now I have hurt my back, shoulder, side, arm, head, foot, ankle, and most of all my eyes for reading all of this crazy stuff !!!!   

Now if I can ONLY find something good to eat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have been busy for a while now so I checked back in and LAWD....what has happened since I left.
> 
> Man, ya'll got to cut out this name changing stuff etc etc etc. because I fell in floor laughing and hurt my back, shoulder, side, arm, head, foot, ankle, and most of all my eyes for reading all of this crazy stuff !!!!
> 
> Now if I can ONLY find something good to eat.





Come on and eat some fish with us !!!  Only a hour from ya !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have been busy for a while now so I checked back in and LAWD....what has happened since I left.
> 
> Man, ya'll got to cut out this name changing stuff etc etc etc. because I fell in the floor laughing, my Glock   accidentally went off and now I have hurt my back, shoulder, side, arm, head, foot, ankle, and most of all my eyes for reading all of this crazy stuff !!!!
> 
> Now if I can ONLY find something good to eat.





Fish, onion rangs, fries, puppies and slaw, and I'll send you home with some smoked butt !!! 


Seriously, ifn you ain't doing nuttin call me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^ Kang Knee Grow !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Just till they get a little bit of ice in the bag with them Quackbro. Make sure to separate good and move them around in the bag so you don't end up with a big frozen lump.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag just came and handed me my keys.
> 
> He went to go outside and put on an insulated vest. Stuck his hand in the pocket and there they were. None of us remembered he was wearing that the other night when he went out there and got my stuff out of the truck.



Celebrate with The oyster stew!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Celebrate with The oyster stew!



That's a good idea, gotta go get some now. Simple to make too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish, onion rangs, fries, puppies and slaw, and I'll send you home with some smoked butt !!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, ifn you ain't doing nuttin call me...



Kunta
Kinte

which do you prefer?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish, onion rangs, fries, puppies and slaw, and I'll send you home with some smoked butt !!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, ifn you ain't doing nuttin call me...



Same here. We had a ton of leftovas last night. Might fry some skrimp tonight to go with it. 

That fire in the fireplace sho do make me lazy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

I just came in from outside and H22 was wrapping up a bunch of taters in tin foil. I gave him the "what are you doing" look. He said, I'm gonna cook a * tater down there. That fireplace is HOT. Been going since 10:00 this mornin. I don't know how he is sitting down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Had to go to 3 stores to get the ersters  

Walmart had one pint, not enough. Next store was a Publix, parked and was walking in and it said Food Depot on the front.....nairn. Next store was  Kroger, finally.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to go to 3 stores to get the ersters
> 
> Walmart had one pint, not enough. Next store was a Publix, parked and was walking in and it said Food Depot on the front.....nairn. Next store was  Kroger, finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Tell me about it, plum crazy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2017)

Publix  =  Food Depot ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Publix closed, Food Depot moved in. I think that Walmart close by was killing that Publix.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Publix closed, Food Depot moved in. I think that Walmart close by was killing that Publix.



We have 2 publix, an Ingles and a Quality Foods. No Kroger. 
They have been teasing us for years saying one is coming. We have to drive to Athens or Jefferson for the closest Kroger. Oh and we have Wal Mart. I JUST WANT a KROGER!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Need a hint how H22 is out there Mrs. H! EWDC. Well our supper is gonna take a road trip. We are loading up everything and headed up to our sons house on the river. Might as well take a few side arms, besides the one I carry and shoot a little bit. TTYL


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Need a hint how H22 is out there Mrs. H! EWDC. Well our supper is gonna take a road trip. We are loading up everything and headed up to our sons house on the river. Might as well take a few side arms, besides the one I carry and shoot a little bit. TTYL



Have fun Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have 2 publix, an Ingles and a Quality Foods. No Kroger.
> They have been teasing us for years saying one is coming. We have to drive to Athens or Jefferson for the closest Kroger. Oh and we have Wal Mart. I JUST WANT a KROGER!


 
I totally forgot about that Publix closing, MizT did mention it to me not too long ago though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

CAITLIN just showed up here, no lil Everett though. 

Daddy day/night.

They did spend the night last night though. She heard me talking about that ersters stew tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> CAITLIN just showed up here, no lil Everett though.
> 
> Daddy day/night.
> 
> They did spend the night last night though. She heard me talking about that ersters stew tonight.



That's like when the boy and girl show up without the grand doggy.  He has spent the whole weekend with us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have 2 publix, an Ingles and a Quality Foods. No Kroger.
> They have been teasing us for years saying one is coming. We have to drive to Athens or Jefferson for the closest Kroger. Oh and we have Wal Mart. I JUST WANT a KROGER!


Ummm, Loganville!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's like when the boy and girl show up without the grand doggy.  He has spent the whole weekend with us.



Copy dat! 

Everett has been a little grumpy lately, cuttin teefs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, Loganville!!!



Where's Loganville
Born and raised in Athens. I don't get out (locally) much.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Evening, made some vegetable soup in the crockpot while I was sleeping


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2017)

A Toyota Camry won the NASCAR race today. 
The boy called me last night and said he had a 2 fer day. 2 in one day. By doggy he deserves that new/previously owned car.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A Toyota Camry won the NASCAR race today.
> The boy called me last night and said he had a 2 fer day. 2 in one day. By doggy he deserves that new/previously owned car.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, made some vegetable soup in the crockpot while I was sleeping



Good evening Wy, Jag found my keys this morning in a vest pocket of his.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good evening Wy, Jag found my keys this morning in a vest pocket of his.



Good deal


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal



X2.....none of us knew that he was wearing it that night when he went out there and got my stuff out of the truck. We had checked his pants pockets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

He put it on this morning to go outside and stuck his hand in the pockets, he didn't remember that he had it on either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Daggum DST, we haven't even eaten yet. Oyster Stew is almost ready though.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Good thing he put it back on, only good thing about DST to me is I get to go to sleep in the mornings while its still dark for a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good thing he put it back on, only good thing about DST to me is I get to go to sleep in the mornings while its still dark for a while



10-4 on the sleeping in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Evening Wy. Glad you found the keys Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy. Glad you found the keys Chief.



Thank you, sir.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

all the drivelers should be rested this morning 

well maybe the night walkers might need a nap


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning, yes sir I'm definitely ready for a nap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

wybro,  how many more nights do you have?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro,  how many more nights do you have?



Come back in tonight, and start days on Wednesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

swings would be hard to adjust to for me.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> swings would be hard to adjust to for me.



They are hard to adjust to for anyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> They are hard to adjust to for anyone



got to affect productivity


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got to affect productivity



Maybe


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and Wycliff.  

Wybro, I am afraid that if I had to work a swing shift job that I would never know what day of the week it really was.

Dang, it seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago and I woke up sneezing like crazy with a runny nose, eyes watering and all of that other bovine excrement this morning.

I hate allergies about as much as I hate Democrats !!!!!!!

Gobblin, did you get ANY sleep at all during the past 24 hours??????  Me thinks that you couldn't have closed your eyes long enough to sleep.  

I guess that a cup or 3 of your fresh-brewed coffee might just be the ticket this morning for sure.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Wycliff.
> 
> Wybro, I am afraid that if I had to work a swing shift job that I would never know what day of the week it really was.
> 
> ...



It is hard to keep up with most of the time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Wycliff.
> 
> Wybro, I am afraid that if I had to work a swing shift job that I would never know what day of the week it really was.
> 
> ...



sleep is for those who don't have a supply of coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning Gobble , Wy and EE. Dang DST!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble , Wy and EE. Dang DST!



Didn't save a bit of daylight.   

morning moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

Down for the count... Back is broke in half! Going to the Dr this mernin... Im going to ask that he just put me down to save me from suffering!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning Chief and Bloodbro. Back trouble is no fun Bloodbro! I have had trouble with mine for a long time. 5 years ago I was involved in a car wreck and fractured T11. Wore one of those clam shell braces for 3 months. I hated that thing! Will send some prayers your way for sure!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Chief, Blood and to the rest of the awake drivelers out there this morning.

Dang Blood, I surely hope that you can get some relief and soon too.  I have had some back problems since I was a teenager and they never go completely away BUT the pain does go way from time to time.  I am sending some Prayers your way my friend.


I am just making a swing back through here now after reading the newspaper and eating some breakfast etc.

I had the good fortune to be "channel-surfing" late yesterday afternoon when I came upon the last 4 laps of the Nascar race in Arizona.  There was finally some EXCITEMENT.  I watched these final laps and then "broke out into my HAPPY DANCE" at the conclusion because  candy-butt Kyle Bush went over to Joey Logano and his crew as he wanted to cry about how Joey had just spun him out for no reason etc on the last lap.  Then the next scene was Kyle Bush's smashed up face with blood running down his forehead and face.  I don't like either one of these drivers but in my opinion, Kyle Bush caused his own problem yesterday because I guess that thought that everyone else was supposed to get out of his way so that he could have a good finish.   I just loved it to see his face smashed and blood all over it.  I think that he is lucky that he still had a face when he walked away.  In another minute or two, he might have had "KOBALT TOOLS" tattooed across his face as well.  

Yep, finally some excitement for a change !!!!!  

You can tell that I had a boring day yesterday as this was the only highlight of the entire day.  I only went outside for two minutes early yesterday morning and that was to get my newspaper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Down for the count... Back is broke in half! Going to the Dr this mernin... Im going to ask that he just put me down to save me from suffering!



Hate to hear it brother. I've had lower back issues for far too long. Seems as though there isn't much I can do about it either. 

Hope you get some relief soon.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Bloodbro. Back trouble is no fun Bloodbro! I have had trouble with mine for a long time. 5 years ago I was involved in a car wreck and fractured T11. Wore one of those clam shell braces for 3 months. I hated that thing! Will send some prayers your way for sure!



Mornin Moon. I know the feelin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Mornin EE. I was channel surfing last night and ran across it the replay of the race. I watched it for a couple minutes and caught another wave. Just can't make myself watch it anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mornin!

That's bout the heaviest frost I've eva seen. Looks like it snowed.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning yall, was 26 here in NC this moaning.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 13, 2017)

Mornin' my beautiful peoples! Finally crawled out of bed...(yawn)
Hubby is scrounging up breakfast so I will sit patiently and see what he brings. Hope y'all have a great Monday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning errybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Down for the count... Back is broke in half! Going to the Dr this mernin... Im going to ask that he just put me down to save me from suffering!



Dang, back trouble sucks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Down for the count... Back is broke in half! Going to the Dr this mernin... Im going to ask that he just put me down to save me from suffering!





Me too. Both of my knees are out on me today. I`m so crippled up I can`t hardly walk. Dangdest thing, with turkey season right around the corner....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too. Both of my knees are out on me today. I`m so crippled up I can`t hardly walk. Dangdest thing, with turkey season right around the corner....



Dang, you just reminded me I've got an appt for an MRI on my right rotator cuff on Wednesday morning. 

Mornin MrsH22, glue bunny, Mudro.

Buncha beat up old folks in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Little chilly up there Foty fo, Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2017)

Daylight Savings Time sucks. 

That is all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes sir lil chilly down here too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daylight Savings Time sucks.
> 
> That is all.





I really like the old original time rather than this mess we`re on today. But, the only reason I pay attention to time and dates anyway is just for doctor`s appts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daylight Savings Time sucks.
> 
> That is all.



Interest rates are low to non existent in my account.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I really like the old original time rather than this mess we`re on today. But, the only reason I pay attention to time and dates anyway is just for doctor`s appts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

It's funny to me because it seems most of us here have expressed our dislike for DST.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds like we have a new driveler name........ or has it been used before........... last stop before the old folks home driveler #........



 Mernin Folks, got here early and dove straight into coaches lists, such & what not........... most the folks I work around is walking around half ded, sneezin, coughin, glad I started my meds early!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like we have a new driveler name........ or has it been used before........... last stop before the old folks home driveler #........
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks, got here early and dove straight into coaches lists, such & what not........... most the folks I work around is walking around half ded, sneezin, coughin, glad I started my meds early!





I`ll never grace the halls of an old folks home. Ever. I got a big oak picked out here in Lee County, and I got a big cypress down in Seminole County. Both are in wild solitary places where you can`t hear the sounds of humans or see any signs of God Forsaken civilization. If it ever gets that bad, I`ll spend my final times under one of them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll never grace the halls of an old folks home. Ever. I got a big oak picked out here in Lee County, and I got a big cypress down in Seminole County. Both are in wild solitary places where you can`t hear the sounds of humans or see any signs of God Forsaken civilization. If it ever gets that bad, I`ll spend my final times under one of them.


You're one of the reasons I put the in the statement, you and a couple more will be too ornery to put in a nursing home!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

Hope you feel better Nic... 

Dr wouldn't give me a lethal injection...  So i guess suffering for days on in is what i have to deal with! Drs wont even pass out the good drugs anymore! Its been 20 years since i was prescribed pain meds of any kind.... When i asked about it you would've thought i called his momma bad names! Ended up giving me fancy advil and 7 muscle relaxers.... What the heck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope you feel better Nic...
> 
> Dr wouldn't give me a lethal injection...  So i guess suffering for days on in is what i have to deal with! Drs wont even pass out the good drugs anymore! Its been 20 years since i was prescribed pain meds of any kind.... When i asked about it you would've thought i called his momma bad names! Ended up giving me fancy advil and 7 muscle relaxers.... What the heck!



Yep, the last time I got anything that actually worked for pain I had to go to 3 pharmacies before one of them even had it in stock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Oyster Stew is hitting the spot today...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope you feel better Nic...
> 
> Dr wouldn't give me a lethal injection...  So i guess suffering for days on in is what i have to deal with! Drs wont even pass out the good drugs anymore! Its been 20 years since i was prescribed pain meds of any kind.... When i asked about it you would've thought i called his momma bad names! Ended up giving me fancy advil and 7 muscle relaxers.... What the heck!


you goin to da wrong doc!
seriously, I hope you feel better soon, blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Just canceled my MRI on Wednesday. The facility called to preregistration me and I found out that my insurance deductible has barely been dented. It's new insurance through MizT's job, and we haven't had it very long at all.

Just going to put it off for now, at least until I've met more on my portion of the deductible. It isn't killin me....yet.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just canceled my MRI on Wednesday. The facility called to preregistration me and I found out that my insurance deductible has barely been dented. It's new insurance through MizT's job, and we haven't had it very long at all.
> 
> Just going to put it off for now, at least until I've met more on my portion of the deductible. It isn't killin me...._*yet*_.


Key word there...............................


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just canceled my MRI on Wednesday. The facility called to preregistration me and I found out that my insurance deductible has barely been dented. It's new insurance through MizT's job, and we haven't had it very long at all.
> 
> Just going to put it off for now, at least until I've met more on my portion of the deductible. It isn't killin me....yet.



Soumds like me you and Nic are all broke down... Hope you feel better soon bro...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Whew! 

Sorry for ya'll ailments. 

We had a very hard time getting Cody's scripts filled after his surgery. Ended up having to go to hospital pharmacy to get them filled. 
Then when he was able to get them himself, he said they treated him like a druggy and looked at him like he had said bad things bout their mama and stuff. Back brace and all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

A good fire.. A BLD and barnwood builders on the tv


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Back at it shortly, rainy and cold out.  84hrs to go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it shortly, rainy and cold out.  84hrs to go.



84 hrs... dont even sound good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> A good fire.. A BLD and barnwood builders on the tv



I do believe you are H22's long lost son. Sounds just like him. 
I got two awesome back braces not in use if you waana borrow em. 
One of em you can't bend over the other is a bone growth simulator. Cody didn't wear that one like he was spose to. Said it hurt. 

Jeff fa fa, my sister had to have rotator cuff surgery and it worked for her. My brother just had some kinda shot in his and it worked for him. And that was when he built houses as a second job. Hope you can just get a shot.

Nic, I don't know nothin bout knees.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Evening folks. Fixing to build a fire! That sounds good Bloodbro. Hope your back starts easing off some. Probably a BLD also. Mz. R said we are having deer chili tonight. That's what I was hoping for and lo and behold!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

How did the onion rangs turn out Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> How did the onion rangs turn out Quackbro?





They were good, just not as light and crispy as I wanted.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whew!


Me too and I get that "one" Mama that wants to make sure she put down the right phone number because she hasn't gotten a call yet........... duh, they haven't had eval's for that age yet! AND she *hym-haws" around the conversation, I ain't got time for dat!


blood on the ground said:


> A good fire.. A BLD and barnwood builders on the tv


I love barnwood builders!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it shortly, rainy and cold out.  84hrs to go.


84?? nu-uuuh!




Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Fixing to build a fire! That sounds good Bloodbro. Hope your back starts easing off some. Probably a BLD also. Mz. R said we are having deer chili tonight. That's what I was hoping for and lo and behold!


 Chili sounds just right!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2017)

look at the time! 
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Buncha gimped up Drivelin bro's up in hera !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Bloodbro flung this cravin.*

A fire in the buck stove and a BLD. Thisun is for you Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

I am thinking it is time to quit work before I get all gimped up like the rest of the drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> A fire in the buck stove and a BLD. Thisun is for you Quackbro.



That looks like a fine place to sit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> A fire in the buck stove and a BLD. Thisun is for you Quackbro.





Thanks Moonbro !!! 


Hada fire going all day yesterday.  Smoked a butt, ribs and fried fish with all the fixings, really nice day with the wife.


Gonna be a long week with some nasty weather throwed in.


My remote meat thermometer quit working, where to buy one ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it shortly, rainy and cold out.  84hrs to go.



Sounds like the boys hours. 
I reckon that how you buy houses and new cars. 
Hate to say it, but it's so much better than that rehab facility that broke his back with lots less hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Our bodies might not be young, but our minds is!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

afternoon chief, moon, quack, MsH22, blood

blood, u still going to wrk?
quack,  take an extra layer
chief ain't insurance great.  
moon has it figured out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Our bodies might not be young, but our minds is!



yep,  I'm old enough to know better and still young enough to try.


gets me in trouble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Bloodbro, get you a ice pack for the back.  Temporary relief, but better than none.  And oh yeah, a BLD always helps too !! 


Good evening bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon chief, moon, quack, MsH22, blood
> 
> blood, u still going to wrk?
> quack,  take an extra layer
> ...



Afternoon gobblein, I'm glad they called me to preregister me or I wouldn't have found that out until I was either there or had already had the MRI.

I would've been out of pocket for over a grand.

I forgot to call them back to see how long my referral is good for. I'll call them tomorrow and see how that works.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro, get you a ice pack for the back.  Temporary relief, but better than none.  And oh yeah, a BLD always helps too !!
> 
> 
> Good evening bro's !!!



X10 on the ice Pak.

Bloodbro, get a good'un. I've got one with an elastic waist band that I can walk around with, wear it laying down, even in the car. It's one of those gel types last a pretty long time too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Howdy Gobble and Chief. Try to stay warm and on the road tonight Quackbro! Don't be slinging CMC all over the cab!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey Moon, that BLD and Fire be lookin good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

It is damp and chilly here with the rain coming down and the temp at 40


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

correct that 38


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

MizT havin to work a split shift tonight, she hates them. She went in this Mornin for 4 hrs and has to go back at about 11:00 for probably 4 more.

My regular shift was a permanent split shift in an air cargo job I had years ago. Didn't really bother me back then, I was a young whippersnapper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is damp and chilly here with the rain coming down and the temp at 40



Yessir, felt like that here most of the day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, felt like that here most of the day.



rain started here about 5:30


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 13, 2017)

Watching the hubs build a fire in the stove rite now.
Chicken n. Rice for supper...strawberry cake for desssert w/ a cup of Joe
My evenin is set


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Watching the hubs build a fire in the stove rite now.
> Chicken n. Rice for supper...strawberry cake for desssert w/ a cup of Joe
> My evenin is set



Sounds good, reckon I'll change up from oyster stew to chili MizT made.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Venison meat loaf, mash-r-taters, lady finger peas and cornbread here tonight. Figgered the oven would help warm up the house.  I HATE COLD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2017)

The boy finally has a day off tomorrow. Can't wait to see his new car in the daylight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Plum cozy in here now Chief. Sounds like chili is a popular choice tonight. Started at 11:00 here Gobble. Lawd that sounds good Mrs. H! Good for Cody! Can't be working all the time! Prop that foot up Glue Bunny and enjoy a good supper and a warm fire! Howdy Wy, last one on nights?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

Evening, going to knock these 12 out


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Venison meat loaf, mash-r-taters, lady finger peas and cornbread here tonight. Figgered the oven would help warm up the house.  I HATE COLD!



Sounds like everybody eatin good tonight.



Wycliff said:


> Evening, going to knock these 12 out



Evenin Wy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2017)

Best way to forget about your pains, get a buddy to take you fishing. Not bad for 3 hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Best way to forget about your pains, get a buddy to take you fishing. Not bad for 3 hours.



Yessir, that will sure put them on the back burner. Y'all tore them up.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Best way to forget about your pains, get a buddy to take you fishing. Not bad for 3 hours.



Looks like a good day right there


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Guess Bloods back has him down for a few, normally he would have checked in by now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice mess of fish Nic. And some mighty fine eating! Morning Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

morning wy and moon

rolled over at 2:30 and got some beauty rest.   yeah right I still have a mirror.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning Gobble. 40 degrees at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

same here moon


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Really needed the coffee this morning GW thanks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Well how about that ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Guess Bloods back has him down for a few, normally he would have checked in by now



believe you are correct.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

Blood, I hope that you can get some relief on your back problem too.

I read back and saw that NIC found a way to catch a boat full of really nice fish too.  Nothing like having great friends to help you out when you are hurting bad.  

Dang rain kept falling all night long and is still coming down as of a few minutes ago.

Coffee is really good this morning as it warms up the rest of my body in the process.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning EE. That surely was a real nice mess of fish that Nic and his friend caught! Now it's time for a fish fry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Mornin Wy, gobblein, Moon, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

NorthEast coast going to get pummeled with snow, wind, and waves today. Might be interesting to watch the weather geeks out there covering it live today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2017)

Mernin, 44 when I left the house this mornin........ got my floor heater going in my office, bundled up with boots, jeans, shirt & sweat shirt, layer, layer, layer!
Now time to proof co-workers rosters............  they ain't any mistakes, she gets a "tude" when I find her mistakes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2017)

Moanin bro's !!!  12hrs down only 72 mo to go !!!


It was a damp cold last night, 'pose to be in the qwenties next couple.  Gonna winterize the house and outdoor faucets.  Left my co-worker a note to winterize our operation.


'Bout time for my morning cocktail, Benadryl and Sleep Aide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2017)

Waiting on my bonus check . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, 44 when I left the house this mornin........ got my floor heater going in my office, bundled up with boots, jeans, shirt & sweat shirt, layer, layer, layer!
> Now time to proof co-workers rosters............  they ain't any mistakes, she gets a "tude" when I find her mistakes!



I got yo "tude"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

I reckon I better cover my faucets back up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my bonus check . .



I got mine last week... The wife has big plans for it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> believe you are correct.



Im down ... Cant hardly walk


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

How's da broke back bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im down ... Cant hardly walk



Nevamind. 

Hate it for ya bro, btdt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got yo "tude"!




hmmmmmmm . . . 




blood on the ground said:


> Im down ... Cant hardly walk




ICE bro, ICE !!!  Ya hard headed thang . . 


20 minutes on, hour off, repeat.


Later bro's .


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Mornin' my beautiful peeples!.....y'all stay warm out there today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my bonus check . .


 Need help with it?


Jeff C. said:


> I got yo "tude"!


 I know you do!


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I better cover my faucets back up.


 yep, might oughta!


blood on the ground said:


> I got mine last week... The wife has big plans for it


How sweet of her............ she axed my opinion on a couple things and I think she's on the right track!


blood on the ground said:


> Im down ... Cant hardly walk


 Get someone to find you some Bio-Freeze, I swear by that stuff! AND like Mill said........ Ice, Ice, Baby!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin' my beautiful peeples!.....y'all stay warm out there today.



Who's this?


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Who's this?



This is the glue bunny!.......mornin'
Friend of chiefbro and a few others...slowly worming my way into the
Circle of the campfire.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> This is the glue bunny!.......mornin'
> Friend of chiefbro and a few others...slowly worming my way into the
> Circle of the campfire.



10-4 
Welcome.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Any friend of Jeffro is gotta be ok.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bloodbro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro?



Cold up there yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Cold up there yet?



Thermometer showing 43*, but with all the dampness it feels colder, at least to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Yep, i've been cold the last two days. They saying wait till Thursday here. Going to drop to 30. Back to 70 by Friday. Another reason to look forward to Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny, Chief, Mudbro and Keebs. Still pretty cool up our way. I'm sure Mrs. H is not liking this weather!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thermometer showing 43*, but with all the dampness it feels colder, at least to me.





Wet, cold, and windy here too, and I got a big pile of fish to clean. Gonna set a big pot of my chili on to simmer first though. Might even get a fire going out by my fish cleaning station.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Wet, cold, and windy here too, and I got a big pile of fish to clean. Gonna set a big pot of my chili on to simmer first though. Might even get a fire going out by my fish cleaning station.



That was a nice mess of fish Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> That was a nice mess of fish Nic.





Thanks. Might go back tomorrow or Thursday. They were still hitting good when we left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i've been cold the last two days. They saying wait till Thursday here. Going to drop to 30. Back to 70 by Friday. Another reason to look forward to Friday!



I think we are supposed to get down to about 26*.



Nicodemus said:


> Wet, cold, and windy here too, and I got a big pile of fish to clean. Gonna set a big pot of my chili on to simmer first though. Might even get a fire going out by my fish cleaning station.



You sure do, and the combination of all of the above make for a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. Might go back tomorrow or Thursday. They were still hitting good when we left.



You realing in them stump knockers again


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Just commenced to a slow simmer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Lookin good Nic. Just ate a meatloaf sammich, cleanin out some leftovers.

If the wind hadn't got up I was seriously considering going to the little local reservoir. I bet there ain't a single boat or bank fisherman there today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Chili is looking good Nic. That's what had for supper last night. Probably gonna be fish tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chili is looking good Nic. That's what had for supper last night. Probably gonna be fish tonight.





I still got to get out there and clean that pile of fish I got. I plan to deep fry a mess of them tomorrow evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny, Chief, Mudbro and Keebs. Still pretty cool up our way. I'm sure Mrs. H is not liking this weather!


No sir Mrs. H is NOT liking this weather. 


Nicodemus said:


> Just commenced to a slow simmer.


I need some of that!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Lookin good Nic. Just ate a meatloaf sammich, cleanin out some leftovers.
> 
> If the wind hadn't got up I was seriously considering going to the little local reservoir. I bet there ain't a single boat or bank fisherman there today.


We had meatloaf last night. Weren't no leftovas. 


Nicodemus said:


> I still got to get out there and clean that pile of fish I got. I plan to deep fry a mess of them tomorrow evening.


We fried and blackened a bunch o fish Sat. night. Sho was good! 

PB&J wiff some chips and H2O.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

One of my problems is I'm less apt to go if I already have a freezer full. I had some from last year, got some salt water fish from buddies on MS coast not too long ago, some filets from Moon @ Dutch oven gathering, and just recently from neighbor catching them in neighborhood pond and bringing them to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Got to get my head examined Friday. I done told em I'z crazy. 

Thank goodness this time I don't have to go in one of them noisy tubes. Just a CT scan w/ contrast.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Mz. R wants me to grill some bass filets tonight, will fry some towards the end of the week. Cleaned the big mess from Saturday on Sunday afternoon after it quit raining. Bout froze my left hand! Can't never have too many fish Chief! I do like to share the bounty with friends. Hoping for a good report Mrs. H!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got to get my head examined Friday. I done told em I'z crazy.
> 
> Thank goodness this time I don't have to go in one of them noisy tubes. Just a CT scan w/ contrast.



You shoulda did dat a long time ago!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mz. R wants me to grill some bass filets tonight, will fry some towards the end of the week. Cleaned the big mess from Saturday on Sunday afternoon after it quit raining. Bout froze my left hand! Can't never have too many fish Chief! I do like to share the bounty with friends. Hoping for a good report Mrs. H!



You're right I can't, but my freezer can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Hopin for positive news, MANDY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Need to have a big fish fry soon and make room for fresh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Need to have a big fish fry soon and make room for fresh.



That was a weekend occurrence when I was growing up. 3 or 4 of my parents friends and families. Always a ton of younguns running around acting the fool. Fun times. 

My diddi had a fishing poll or two at work and fished EVERY day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was a weekend occurrence when I was growing up. 3 or 4 of my parents friends and families. Always a ton of younguns running around acting the fool. Fun times.
> 
> My diddi had a fishing poll or two at work and fished EVERY day.



Growing up in NOLA with all the access to some of the best salt water fishing close-by,including all the shellfish you could possibly want or need, it was a very common occurrence frequently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Wind is gusting pretty good at times now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03?



Psssst.... he prefers to be called homo3

Just saying


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

That's why I have 2 and 1/2 freezers Chief. We need to get together on the porch and fry some up. Try to fry fish at least once a week here to keep em cycled out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wind is gusting pretty good at times now.


Tree man was spose to take down the only tree that we needed gone to build the fence at Cody's. I'm sure that aint gonna happen today with all that wind. 


mudracing101 said:


> Psssst.... he prefers to be called homo3
> 
> Just saying



Juss tryin to stay outta trouble. You know......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's why I have 2 and 1/2 freezers Chief. We need to get together on the porch and fry some up. Try to fry fish at least once a week here to keep em cycled out.



10-4, got 2 refrigerator freezers and one freezer in laundry room. I guess I need to do like Quackbro and go through them when MizT ain't home.  

Used to eat it weekly in Louisiana for the same reason.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Been along time since i had fried fish.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

You ever get up around Macon Mud? We can fix that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You ever get up around Macon Mud? We can fix that.



He's gonna say it's too far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

I can Make it to macon in a snap Moonpie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I can Make it to macon in a snap Moonpie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

When it rains it pours! Down in my back... Now the dryer done quit... Its out of warranty by 2 months... Im not a very happy person at the moment! Now if we could just get some lightening to zap the computer or maybe a water line bust.. That would ice the cake!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Careful there Blood. You know things always come in 3's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Girl here at work just got a text from school. All outdoor activities canceled for after school due to frigid temps. They didn't have that nonsense when I was a youngun.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dang Blood. 

I got to see some snow last night and this morning in Boone, love that place. Son is 10, so getting closer to moving to Appalachians.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Dang Blood.
> 
> I got to see some snow last night and this morning in Boone, love that place. Son is 10, so getting closer to moving to Appalachians.



We used to go snow skiing there all the time. 
I miss snow skiing.


Bout time to go take a gander at the boys new car.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Careful there Blood. You know things always come in 3's.



Bring it...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Dang Blood.
> 
> I got to see some snow last night and this morning in Boone, love that place. Son is 10, so getting closer to moving to Appalachians.



If ya move up there I got some snow skis, ski boots and bibs you can have. We aint neva gonna use em again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> When it rains it pours! Down in my back... Now the dryer done quit... Its out of warranty by 2 months... Im not a very happy person at the moment! Now if we could just get some lightening to zap the computer or maybe a water line bust.. That would ice the cake!


Careful what you ask for Blood.


blood on the ground said:


> Bring it...


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If ya move up there I got some snow skis, ski boots and bibs you can have. We aint neva gonna use em again.



It is still a want and a wish for now. Got to get the chillens out the house first. Thank you tho, that is a mighty nice thing to offer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Keebs?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Some of ya`ll still at that foolishment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful what you ask for Blood.



Bring it 3x now


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll still at that foolishment.



You didn't answer.. Was those stump knockers you caught or something else


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You didn't answer.. Was those stump knockers you caught or something else





Sorry. Speckled perch. And 3 bass.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll still at that foolishment.



If youre referring to me ,i was seriously asking if any of the drivelers had heard out of Hfh lately.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> If youre referring to me ,i was seriously asking if any of the drivelers had heard out of Hfh lately.





I know what you`ve been doing for a long time, Kevin. Even after you were asked to stop. 

That`s all I will say on the subject.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> It is still a want and a wish for now. Got to get the chillens out the house first. Thank you tho, that is a mighty nice thing to offer!



I'm sure they are way outta style. My son says all of our stuff is "vintage". 
I actually still wear my bibs when it snows. 


Nice catch Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

BRRRRRR


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BRRRRRR



well put some clothes on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Still only 43* here, but that wind is cuttin. Hose spigots are back freeze proof.

Speaking of BOONE, NC....my neighbor's Dad(deceased) bought the land that he built his house on from my grandfather. His last name was BOONE, and the family was from BOONE, NC. The son bought and still lives in the house across the road from me. I think they had a big family up that way going way back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Evening Bloodbro, Miggy, Mrs. H, Gobble and Chief. Got a fire going and a BLD poured. Gonna grill some of them old nasty bass filets tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Now that I think about it, I believe the eldest daughter lives up there on some land the family here still owned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Bloodbro, Miggy, Mrs. H, Gobble and Chief. Got a fire going and a BLD poured. Gonna grill some of them old nasty bass filets tonight.



Yeah, they ain't no good to eat Moon. Just for takin pitchers and weighin'em and such.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2017)

It will be my cross to bare Chief. Sacrifices have to be made!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It will be my cross to bare Chief. Sacrifices have to be made!



bare, bear, beer.

I choose curtain #3.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Still only 43* here, but that wind is cuttin. Hose spigots are back freeze proof.
> 
> Speaking of BOONE, NC....my neighbor's Dad(deceased) bought the land that he built his house on from my grandfather. His last name was BOONE, and the family was from BOONE, NC. The son bought and still lives in the house across the road from me. I think they had a big family up that way going way back.





I spent a lot of time up in and around Boone back in the mid 70`s. Did a lot of trout fishing and skiing all through there. Even spent a few nights and days there on The Redhead`s and my honeymoon in Boone. Mighty nice area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Allman Bro's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I spent a lot of time up in and around Boone back in the mid 70`s. Did a lot of trout fishing and skiing all through there. Even spent a few nights and days there on The Redhead`s and my honeymoon in Boone. Mighty nice area.



Gotta watch out for the skaliwags up that way. Fella's like that NC Hillbilly lurk around them parts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta watch out for the skaliwags up that way. Fella's like that NC Hillbilly lurk around them parts.





He was probably still a little bitty thing when I was up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I spent a lot of time up in and around Boone back in the mid 70`s. Did a lot of trout fishing and skiing all through there. Even spent a few nights and days there on The Redhead`s and my honeymoon in Boone. Mighty nice area.



I need to have a good conversation with my neighbor, John Boone, and find out his family history about that. He was just a little youngin when I was a teenager. I've talked to him several times since his dad passed away and he bought the house and 16 acres from his siblings, but never about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to have a good conversation with my neighbor, John Boone, and find out his family history about that. He was just a little youngin when I was a teenager. I've talked to him several times since his dad passed away and he bought the house and 16 acres from his siblings, but never about that.



Got a distant relative way back in the family tree who's first and middle name was Davey Crockett. Named after a close friend of the family. I reckon his namesake and Dan'l Boone might have met each other in passin a time or three. 

You reckon them Boones up in Boone are related to ol' Dan'l?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll be danged, it's named after Daniel Boone. I did not know that. 

My neighbor may be related.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2017)

Evening all !!!  Hopefully this wind might 'o dried up some of the mud.  Time to get 'er done !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a distant relative way back in the family tree who's first and middle name was Davey Crockett. Named after a close friend of the family. I reckon his namesake and Dan'l Boone might have met each other in passin a time or three.
> 
> You reckon them Boones up in Boone are related to ol' Dan'l?



I'm definitely going to see what he knows about it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Hopefully this wind might 'o dried up some of the mud.  Time to get 'er done !!



Afternoon Quackbro, do it man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

sure looks wintery out the wind'r


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure looks wintery out the wind'r



Kind of feels like it too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of feels like it too.



Watch it. He'll tell you to put some cloths on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it. He'll tell you to put some cloths on.



That what he gets for peeping out da window.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That what he gets for peeping out da window.


Well if he peeped out at me all he saw was a nekkid pear on toothpicks. It's too cold for him to see much more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Long as he don't spray me wit da water hose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if he peeped out at me all he saw was a nekkid pear on toothpicks. It's too cold for him to see much more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Long as he don't spray me wit da water hose.



It'd shoot ice cubes


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It'd shoot ice cubes



Ouch....you old grump!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch....you old grump!



should get a BLD to mellow out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> should get a BLD to mellow out.



I'll join ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2017)

whoo who


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2017)

Glenlivet


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 14, 2017)

What a week so far!

Drove to Hickory Sunday afternoon and then spent the night. Drove into Boone Monday mid-morning, had an internal and then a meeting with customers. Spent the night in Boone and left this morning for Dunwoody. 

Lunch in Dunwoody with our team, drove to Marietta for a 245 Dr. apt, then home for 20 minutes to kiss the wife and kids. Back out to Dunwoody for a dinner with another customer tonight.

Just home and pounding a few beers before bed. 

Headed to airport at 9am for a flight to Fayettenam for meeting Thursday morning, then driving to Laurinburg for another customer meeting Thursday afternoon. Will hit Charlotte for a 655 home Thursday night. 

Did I mention that my back is killing me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2017)

44 is on the move

better have some go juice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Sounds like 44 is going to need several cups.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2017)

morning moon

maybe a whole pot


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonpie, and to any other drivelers that are awake at this time.

I need some coffee to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning too. 

I woke up sneezing this morning and that hasn't been fun.  I started trying a new medicine last Saturday  as the Claritin just wasn't working anymore.  My allergy problem was better for a couple of days so I don't know what happened during the night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE. 30 degrees at 31220 according to the tv. Light breeze and it feels like 27! TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Moon, EE. 

Stop P44, you makin my back hurt.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning Chief. A cold morning at that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

Mornin kids...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if he peeped out at me all he saw was a nekkid pear on toothpicks. It's too cold for him to see much more.




Wouldn't matter if it was 100 out, you'd still look the same . . 





blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids...




How's the brokebackbro ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Bloodbro. How is the back doing Bloodbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Idiot reposted his Ranger again at $1750 . . 



Moanin Moonbro !!!  Got time to call me ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Chilly.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2017)

WINTER WEATHER!!!!!!!! (Sorry Mandy!)
Got a class today, gonna try to teach me to be nice to the customers.............. 

Hi Folks................ Bye Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> WINTER WEATHER!!!!!!!! (Sorry Mandy!)
> Got a class today, gonna try to teach me to be nice to the customers..............
> 
> Hi Folks................ Bye Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> WINTER WEATHER!!!!!!!! (Sorry Mandy!)
> Got a class today, gonna try to teach me to be nice to the customers..............
> 
> Hi Folks................ Bye Folks!





That's HILARIOUS LilN !!!   


They sent me to a online class on how to co-work with wimmenz.   I work by myself in the MON, they're NO wimmenz in the mining dept. 


I failed..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs/LilN is waaaaaay too smart, and has too much common sense.  She should have FUN with this class !!! 

Probably be taught by a snot nose young'un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's HILARIOUS LilN !!!
> 
> 
> They sent me to a online class on how to co-work with wimmenz.   I work by myself in the MON, they're NO wimmenz in the mining dept.
> ...





I kinda/sorta got reprimanded my boss, just as soon as he could quit laughing and wipe the smirk off his face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs/LilN is waaaaaay too smart, and has too much common sense.  She should have FUN with this class !!!
> 
> Probably be taught by a snot nose young'un.



Therein lies the problemo, Quackbro.

They've got to dumb' r down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Whooooot !!! Only 5 mo nights !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Therein lies the problemo, Quackbro.
> 
> They've got to dumb' r down.





THAT ain't gonna happen bro !!!   They may try, but NOPE, she's been around to know better, BUT nowadays you can't rock the boat either.  I've bit holes in my lip to shut up during meetings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Betcha $$$ Bloodbro ain't been on a ice pack..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice can't fix stupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha $$$ Bloodbro ain't been on a ice pack..



He better be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice can't fix stupid.





Er uhm, you calling me and Keebs, nice, or stooped ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

Mini flizzard going on in Cartersville right now.... Wish i had snow chains


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha $$$ Bloodbro ain't been on a ice pack..



You lost that bet...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, you calling me and Keebs, nice, or stooped ???



ER hum, No. She said she had to go to a class to learn how to be nice.

Being nice to stupid people isn't going to fix the stupid people that she has to deal with. They will continue to be stupid no matter how nice she is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

Maw n law wants a fitbit.... I told her those were for active folks... I can tell her how much exercise she aint getting by the warm spot on the couch....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You lost that bet...




How much?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs gettin a spankin....kinda funny  but not in a funny way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 15, 2017)

Mornin my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> WINTER WEATHER!!!!!!!! (Sorry Mandy!)
> Got a class today, gonna try to teach me to be nice to the customers..............
> 
> Hi Folks................ Bye Folks!



Now you know you can't go calling them Sunny Beaches and Mother Truckers and such. Gotta control that temper young lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin my beautiful peeples!



Mornin glue bunny, how's the ankle comin along?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you know you can't go calling them Sunny Beaches and Mother Truckers and such. Gotta control that temper young lady.



Well, if they're anything like you she can.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

2 docta visits ... Im headed home to bed down


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 docta visits ... Im headed home to bed down



Take it easy blood, ain't much worse than back pain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if they're anything like you she can.



What you tryin to say biggun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you tryin to say biggun?





I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you.



Coon Axe.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coon Axe.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2017)

Even a broke back fella can put a roast in a crockpot...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning Keebs; Miggy, Chief, Glue Bunny and Bloodbro. Left over grilt bass and zatarans rice pilaf. Yum!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Finished off the beans.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2017)

wasted day in that class.......... it was more for the "real guberment" people than this little 'ol recreation department folks.............. at least I got a meal out of it......... fried cheekun, hamburger steaks w/ onions & gravy, mashed taters, beans & peach cobler!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wasted day in that class.......... it was more for the "real guberment" people than this little 'ol recreation department folks.............. at least I got a meal out of it......... fried cheekun, hamburger steaks w/ onions & gravy, mashed taters, beans & peach cobler!



but you can check it off the list of must do's

afternoon all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Only 5 motogo !!   Afternoon bro's !! 


'Pose to get a lil nipplish out tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Afternoon folks, still breezy and chilly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Finished off the beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2017)

Man what a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Hot Dog......realtor just called, got somebody wanting to look at my house tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man what a day.



Spill it brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Evening Gobble, Quackbro, Miggy and Chief. Mz. R had a fire built in the heater when I got home from work. Gonna have some gumbo tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

That's good news Chief! Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's good news Chief! Got my fingers crossed for you!



Yessir Moon, happy yet torn with the reality of it.

Gumbo sounds goood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2017)

Chief,  reality will set in when contract is in hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  reality will set in when contract is in hand.



True, especially when I'm moving all my stuff up the hill.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 5 motogo !!   Afternoon bro's !!
> 
> 
> 'Pose to get a lil nipplish out tonight.



4 mo days fo me now


----------



## cramer (Mar 15, 2017)

Grandbaby  #2 is on the  way  tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

cramer said:


> Grandbaby  #2 is on the  way  tonite



Sweeeet Cramer, congrats! 

Boy or girl?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Congrats Cramer! I bet he's on cloud 9 Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Congrats Cramer! I bet he's on cloud 9 Chief!



I imagine so, Moon. 

I ate a late lunch today and haven't even had supper yet. 

I gotta go do something about that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

Live from the plastic factory


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 16, 2017)

Live from another sleepless night. Jeez I wish I could sleep like normal people.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

cramer said:


> Grandbaby  #2 is on the  way  tonite





blood on the ground said:


> Live from the plastic factory





Patriot44 said:


> Live from another sleepless night. Jeez I wish I could sleep like normal people.



great

back must be better

benedrill is your friend as a sleep aid

Morning drivelers

the coffee is on the way.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 16, 2017)

Think I will get up and go treadmillit for a spell.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> great
> 
> back must be better
> 
> ...



Not even close...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not even close...



Then whatchdoin at work?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then whatchdoin at work?



Keeping on keeping on... I can hurt here just like I hurt at home


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Morning Gobble, P44 and Bloodbro. Just take it easy Bloodbro and let Drunkbro drive the bus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Keeping on keeping on... I can hurt here just like I hurt at home



more likely to get hurt at work though


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

TV says 26 degrees at 31220. That ties a one hundred year old record. It will drop a few more around daylight and break the record. Brrrrrr!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2017)

Happy Thursday Morning to you P44, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the COLD and SHIVERING drivelers. 

I did my best to get an extra hour of much needed beauty sleep last night but I fell short on the beauty part unfortunately !!!  

I just went outside to get my newspaper and it is as cold as a "well diggers rear-end in Siberia" out there this morning.  

Moonbro, I just realized that this morning might be a good time to go "ice fishing".  


Bloodbro, take it easy at work and I hope that you don't make your back get worse.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Morning EE. My ice fishing would consist of going to the freezer and getting a bag out to thaw!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Mornin early birds.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Morning Chief. Any projects today, besides staying warm?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, P44 and Bloodbro. Just take it easy Bloodbro and let Drunkbro drive the bus.





gobbleinwoods said:


> more likely to get hurt at work though



I layed low.... Did a little backseat troubleshooting but nothing other than that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> TV says 26 degrees at 31220. That ties a one hundred year old record. It will drop a few more around daylight and break the record. Brrrrrr!



Yep, watchin my weather station here and it is hovering around 23°. Waitin on that 8am spike for the low.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then whatchdoin at work?





No worries, as usual Drunkbro is totin the load . .


Another smooth night, stayed busy, time flew by !!


fomotogo !!!



Good morning bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Any projects today, besides staying warm?



Mornin Moon, got several little last minute touch up projects to get done before prospects arrive late this afternoon. Nothing big, just tedious.



blood on the ground said:


> I layed low.... Did a little backseat troubleshooting but nothing other than that.



Brains not Brawn, that's what I'm talkin bout. Don't rush it brother.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, watchin my weather station here and it is hovering around 23°. Waitin on that 8am spike for the low.



Pretty nice heavy frost here, haven't looked at outdoor temp yet, but sho nuff chilly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Mornin Quackbro, jump the hump tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2017)

cramer said:


> Grandbaby  #2 is on the  way  tonite


 Congrats!


blood on the ground said:


> Keeping on keeping on... I can hurt here just like I hurt at home


 typical man! I swaunee.............

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Should I stay or should I vacate for an hour?

First Prospect looking at house late this afternoon between 5-6p. They are coming with their agent, but mine called me and I told him to be here with them. He said I could hang back or leave, what do y'all think?

I've only sold one other house in my lifetime, the one I was in before building this one. I was there when that young couple came with their realtor and feel like I was instrumental, along with their agent in selling that house that day. I was able to answer any questions they had about that house, neighborhood, energy consumption, neighbor's, etc., etc., etc., that day. 

Btw, their offer was my asking price.

I value your opinions.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

Boy i sure could use some lighter knot right now! I can see three stumps from the house but my back wont let me do it! Feel like one of them city slickers starting a fire with charcoal and lighter fluid....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Should I stay or should I vacate for an hour?
> 
> First Prospect looking at house late this afternoon between 5-6p. They are coming with their agent, but mine called me and I told him to be here with them. He said I could hang back or leave, what do y'all think?
> 
> ...



As a rule, no, but I'm kinda picky about who strolls through my house scoping things out too.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Boy i sure could use some lighter knot right now! I can see three stumps from the house but my back wont let me do it! Feel like one of them city slickers starting a fire with charcoal and lighter fluid....



I used to take the grandson out in the woods hunting for fat lighter stumps.
He loved it and it helped my back!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As a rule, no, but I'm kinda picky about who strolls through my house scoping things out too.



Yep, and through their agent, not mine, although he or his wife will be here also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Should I stay or should I vacate for an hour?
> 
> First Prospect looking at house late this afternoon between 5-6p. They are coming with their agent, but mine called me and I told him to be here with them. He said I could hang back or leave, what do y'all think?
> 
> ...





If I was a potential buyer I would want to ask the owner several questions, but at the same time I'd make myself scarce and not bird dog 'em thru the house.

Chill on the couch, offer them something to drank, and tell 'em they know where to find you after the tour !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!



Mornin glue bunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!





Morning Ms Bunny !!! Hope the ankle is healing ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I was a potential buyer I would want to ask the owner several questions, but at the same time I'd make myself scarce and not bird dog 'em thru the house.
> 
> Chill on the couch, offer them something to drank, and tell 'em they know where to find you after the tour !!!!



Yeah, that's what I was thinkin. That's what I did on my other house, of course they were a young couple and first time home buyer. They had a lot of ???, and think they appreciated getting answers right on the spot.

Remember, I've got Jag here though.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Ms Bunny !!! Hope the ankle is healing ??



Hope it's healing well. Just a few aches in my leg from the DVT.  Go to foot doc tomorrow and see if I can start putting weight on it..
And that will mean my "vacation" will be coming to an end and it'll be back to stirring the glue.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin glue bunny.



Mornin chief...give a shout out to Jag for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinkin. That's what I did on my other house, of course they were a young couple and first time home buyer. They had a lot of ???, and think they appreciated getting answers right on the spot.
> 
> Remember, I've got Jag here though.





Ohhhhh Lawd !!!   Tell them he comes with the house !!! 






glue bunny said:


> Hope it's healing well. Just a few aches in my leg from the DVT.  Go to foot doc tomorrow and see if I can start putting weight on it..
> And that will mean my "vacation" will be coming to an end and it'll be back to stirring the glue.




Good luck !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

Sleep aides are kicking in, good day all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin chief...give a shout out to Jag for me!



Will do, glue bunny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep aides are kicking in, good day all !!!



Drugs. A R E   T H E  W O R D S  S L O W I N G   D O W W W W W N N N N N  ?  ?  ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep aides are kicking in, good day all !!!



Take care brotha!

Jag = free entertainment


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Gotta take care of these little tedious projects, y'all have a good day.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2017)

Morning, time I get in this morning they send me out for a drug test  






Good thing I been studying


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2017)

God`s Country....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Couple done, couple more to go. Bet you aced it Wybro. Nice tunes Nic.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2017)

Good song Nic, Chief you busier than I am and I'm at werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Couple more down, but keep finding little eye sores here and there. Jag is not cooperating today, or yesterday for that matter.  He ain't hittin on all cylinders, bout tuned him up a minit ago. 

Homemade chikin n biskits for lunch, with jalapeño mustard of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Think I'm going to take Quacks advice. Jag, Boudreaux, and I will hang out on the deck. They have any ???, I'll be right there.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2017)

Need a nap


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Good afternoon drivelers. Sure turned into a beautiful day! Bout froze my hind end off this morning! Gonna grill 2 small pork tenderloins this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

chief of the 7 I've bought and sold, my listing agent always advised me to not be there.   You can say the wrong thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm going to take Quacks advice. Jag, Boudreaux, and I will hang out on the deck. They have any ???, I'll be right there.




That's JMO ??  




Nicodemus said:


> God`s Country....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

Evening all !!!  Getting to be 'bout that time !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Getting to be 'bout that time !!



Evening and yes it is


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sup Quackbro and Wy? Bout time for a BLD.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Quackbro and Wy? Bout time for a BLD.



Yes it is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

I had a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh well, prospect cancelled. I would've been their 10 th house that they looked at today. After their 9th the realtor called and said they were beat. Don't know if they rescheduled or not yet. My realtors were here waiting for 2 hours.  

I hate it for them, but no skin off of my back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, prospect cancelled. I would've been their 10 th house that they looked at today. After their 9th the realtor called and said they were beat. Don't know if they rescheduled or not yet. My realtors were here waiting for 2 hours.
> 
> I hate it for them, but no skin off of my back.



5 is about the most a realtor will schedule after that they become a blur.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief of the 7 I've bought and sold, my listing agent always advised me to not be there.   You can say the wrong thing.



Not me, I would only say the right thing, or nothing at all.  

I understand, appreciate the experienced advice/opinion, gobbleinbro. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's JMO ??



I know, and I said I valued everyone's opinion here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5 is about the most a realtor will schedule after that they become a blur.



I hear ya, there's no way in this world I'd go look at 10 houses in one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyway, it motivated me to go take care of those lil eyesores, that actually were relatively big eyesores. I just didn't realize it until I fixed them. I guess seeing them all the time you eventually quit seeing them, until you actually don't see them anymore. Made a big difference now that they're gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2017)

On another positive note, I rescheduled my MRI that I cancelled. A lady from the facility called me this morning asking me why I cancelled. I told her, because my insurance is a new and that I hadn't even dented my deductible, it was going to cost me over a grand out of pocket. My referral is good for a year, so was going to wait and see if I met more of my deductible.

She said, "what if you qualify for financial aid"? I asked her how I would qualify for financial aid with an employer based ins policy?

She said, "We are a non profit organization and if you'll just answer a couple of questions for me, I can tell you if you qualify. 

I was interested now, so I said "go ahead".

She asked "how many in the household and what is you and your spouses combined income"?

I told her, and she came back and said, you qualify, your payment at the time of your MRI will be $108.00 with 3 monthly payments of $72.00. A grand total of $324.00 as opposed to over a thousand some odd dollars.

She asked if I would like to come in today and get it done. Told her couldn't. She said how about tomorrow at 10:15?

I said "heck yeah". 

Too be honest, I was kind of caught off guard. What's up with that financial aid? MizT and I don't make a killin, but didn't think I qualified for financial aid.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 16, 2017)

Good for you Jeff!

950+ miles driven this week plus two flights....I am whipped!

A few more  and then I am hitting the sack!

Found out that I may get to go to Munich Germany in three weeks for a couple of days, man I hope this turns out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2017)

Broke down an busted but I showed up fer werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Mernin day walkers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Is your back getting any better?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Is your back getting any better?



I want to say yes but I'd be lying!  Mornin Moon....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2017)

morning moon and blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Maybe you can take it easy over the weekend and let heal some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon and blood



Morning G money


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to all of you "green-beer" drinking Irish Leprechauns.

I think that I will stick to Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and leave that beer alone today !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to all of you "green-beer" drinking Irish Leprechauns.
> 
> I think that I will stick to Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and leave that beer alone today !!!!



Girly man!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Good Friday morning EE. Got to get thisun out of the way first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2017)

Morning folks, happy St. Paddy's day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Mornin Wy, got my green on.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

Top o' the mornin to ye my beautiful Irish peeples!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not me, I would only say the right thing, or nothing at all.
> 
> I understand, appreciate the experienced advice/opinion, gobbleinbro.
> 
> ...





Chiefbro be done got all likkered up and tell those potential buyers on how to be a LEADER !!! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Is your back getting any better?





blood on the ground said:


> I want to say yes but I'd be lying!  Mornin Moon....





Drunkbro still totin the load, po fella.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Morning Wy, Quackbro, Chief and Glue Bunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

My bad, GOOD MORNING !!! 48hrs down, 36 to go !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, Quackbro, Chief and Glue Bunny.





Have you hada chance to check on that shipping cost ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Mornin Moon, glue bunny, Quackbro. Downhill from here Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, glue bunny, Quackbro. Downhill from here Quack.





I got this brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Doods wife can wail too !!! Really like her backing him !


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Be nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doods wife can wail too !!! Really like her backing him !



For someone that isn't the typical modern day country music fan, I could listen to that dude all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> For someone that isn't the typical modern day country music fan, I could listen to that dude all day.




I agree Chief !!!


Check this one out, you can see how much they love each other !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Had to cut up my man card.... With the back acting up.... I had to call an appliance dude to come fix the dryer. On the other hand... Im drankin a beer and this dude is getting dirty... LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Chief !!!
> 
> 
> Check this one out, you can see how much they love each other !!!






I'd sure hate for that big ole boy to grab me.  Feel sorry for the dood that wants to date his daughter when she's old enough.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Chief !!!
> 
> 
> Check this one out, you can see how much they love each other !!!



That wasnt half bad at all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had to cut up my man card.... With the back acting up.... I had to call an appliance dude to come fix the dryer. On the other hand... Im drankin a beer and this dude is getting dirty... LOL



Lower back pain ain't nothin to play with blood, as I'm sure you already know, but yeah, it does make one feel rather puny compared to all other ailments.

Take care of it, and get well soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd sure hate for that big ole boy to grab me.  Feel sorry for the dood that wants to date his daughter when she's old enough.



I imagine there's already been quite a few that will never return.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Be nice.


why??


blood on the ground said:


> Had to cut up my man card.... With the back acting up.... I had to call an appliance dude to come fix the dryer. On the other hand... Im drankin a beer and this dude is getting dirty... LOL


nope, Ma Hen is officially reinstating said mancard, you have done the right thing, take care of yourself first so that you may take care of your family.  Kudo's to you blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I imagine there's already been quite a few that will never return.





I think you could take 'em Spider Monkeybro !!!




Later bro's, good day/ night, only treemotogo !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Reckon I'll go get this MRI on my shoulder. Hard to reject their offer at an almost 70% discount due to financial aid. 

Holler later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you could take 'em Spider Monkeybro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I could, if I were about 3 sheets into the wind. 

Rest well, brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## glue bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

I am free!!  ... To put weight on my ankle. Still use a walker but look out home depot here I come!  Oh yeah! 2 more weeks of "vacation"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> I am free!!  ... To put weight on my ankle. Still use a walker but look out home depot here I come!  Oh yeah! 2 more weeks of "vacation"



Good news, I bet you are a happy camper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, MizT is home this afternoon down with her back. Did something at work. Back issues are rare for her.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Great news Glue Bunny! Maybe a fishing trip in your future? Evening Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Howdy Moon.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have green undies on. Anyone want to see them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I have green undies on. Anyone want to see them?



Skid marks don't count idjit


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I have green undies on. Anyone want to see them?





blood on the ground said:


> Skid marks don't count idjit


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 17, 2017)

It was the green beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>



X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Afternoon Quackgro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2017)

Good weekend all !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



WY, you on days, nights, off? I can't keep up with your crazy schedule.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> WY, you on days, nights, off? I can't keep up with your crazy schedule.



Days till Sunday, don't worry I can't hardly keep up with it at times


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Days till Sunday, don't worry I can't hardly keep up with it at times



I can understand that, seems like they just randomly change your shift at times, not to include callin you in unexpectedly. Unlike most....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2017)

'Tis Friday evening.   might be time for a BLD

howdy Chief, gluebunny, wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

Bloods cafe... Fried chicken, tater salad, Crowder peas.... Onion and tomato....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2017)

that is a meal to make you feel better


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that is a meal to make you feel better



You are welcome to come feel good also... My door is always open to you sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis Friday evening.   might be time for a BLD
> 
> howdy Chief, gluebunny, wybro



Evenin gobblein.



blood on the ground said:


> Bloods cafe... Fried chicken, tater salad, Crowder peas.... Onion and tomato....



Dang it man, you done flung a cravin, bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You are welcome to come feel good also... My door is always open to you sir



might far from the NGA mtns.    but I am tempted.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

good googly moogly it is Saturday morning

light rain

well actually it is still dark out and raining lightly


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2017)

This one gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

won't be long


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, kmc. Dang sure is, kmc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

No precip here....yet.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No precip here....yet.



There is here foe sho. Weekend baseball is a no go and now I have nothing to do...No way I can stay in the hizzle with the wife fer two days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No precip here....yet.



Radar says it might be over with here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Radar says it might be over with here.



Light rain? Was there much to it? Inquiring minds need to know, gobbleinbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> There is here foe sho. Weekend baseball is a no go and now I have nothing to do...No way I can stay in the hizzle with the wife fer two days.





Do like me, I'm leaving for the day.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I can understand that, seems like they just randomly change your shift at times, not to include callin you in unexpectedly. Unlike most....



Seems like they are changing me around more and more here lately


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Morning Gobble, 44, Wy, Chief, Kmac and Bloodbro. You sure cooked up some fine eats last night Blood. No rain at 31220 yet ,56 degrees.  May get a little shore later according to the radar. Got a little project to get done and then probably gonna go fishing later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Morning my brudders !!!  60hrs in the books, qwintyfo to go !!!   So far been smooth sailing !!


Moonbro, you ever check on the shipping . . .


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2017)

Howdy and good morning all!

Baby Brynleigh finally came about 2:30am yesterday

All is well - Big Sis is in full big sister mode!

It's raining hera, woke up and thought it was Thursday, but after a couple cups of G's world famous coffee - I'll be good to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

cramer said:


> Howdy and good morning all!
> 
> Baby Brynleigh finally came about 2:30am yesterday
> 
> ...





Congratz bro !!!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 18, 2017)

Mornin my beautiful peoples! No rain yet in the 31064 . nothin goin on today ...maybe walk the driveway a bit to strengthen the ankle and calf.
Moon...good luck fishin'


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Not yet Quackbro. Morning Cramer, Glue Bunny congrats Cramer. Thanks Glue Bunny.


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks guys - good luck fishing MP 
Maybe you could scrounge up some vittles befor you get wet


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Cramer, don't over do it Gluebunny


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Cramer! 

Mornin Moon, glue bunny, Quack, Wy. 

Headin out on a lil road trip to S Georgia. Pickin up a fireplace mantle/surround someone custom built for me.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Kinda funny what you think about when you work alone, (not including CMC, he don't tawk much)

Anyways, I got to thinking of my highschool days and how a bro 'o mine would pack his buttock crack with babypowder , and when he tooted, a clouda 'smoke would come out.


Seriously considering this for the next Gathering I attend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

I gotztago, sleep meds r kicking in.  Good day all !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2017)

Mornin fellas...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2017)

Before this thread DISAPPEARS, I just want to say Happy Saturday morning to all of you drivelers.

Cramer, Congrats on your new grandbaby too !!!!

I've got to get a quick shower and I just found out that I  am going to have a great time today with my Daughter and Son-in-law because they will be on the way from Statesboro soon.  I'll just go up to the country tomorrow and not have to worry about any rain at all that way.

Now somebody needs to crank up another new thread and add spray some fresh paint on the walls, floors, front porch, and the rocking chairs etc.  

Will catch all of you in the next Driveler life!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda funny what you think about when you work alone, (not including CMC, he don't tawk much)
> 
> Anyways, I got to thinking of my highschool days and how a bro 'o mine would pack his buttock crack with babypowder , and when he tooted, a clouda 'smoke would come out.
> 
> ...



Dang, I wish that I hadn't read this post !!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Do like me, I'm leaving for the day.



Just went to Academy and picked up 90lbs of charcoal and now trying to figger this out. No way that I am staying inthe house with her all day, we already don't like each other. 

If yall aint been in the grub forum, charcoal is $2/15 lb bag at Academy right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

cramer,contrats

Chief, only rained hard for a few minutes, mostly drizzle here in the mtns.   Trey Mountain seemed to stop the rain on the north side.


----------

